# OTA/ATSC: Channel Issues (Take 2)



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... I have gotten some feedback from the DirecTV team.

They are working on these as fast as they can, but... they want a little bit more information from us... to help it go a lot faster, and narrow things down a bit.

So: I am asking you all to report your issues... here; (again if you already reported them in the other thread)
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=73033
-----------------------------------------------------------

Here is what they need to make this as easy as possible.
I know this may seem tedious; but there is 1 of you... and 100's of us.

Your ZIP Code : 60477
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771

All 4 of those are critical to them, to address the issues as fast as possible.

If you don't know the Call-Sign for the channel
Check: http://www.antennaweb.org/

If you are getting a 771, or just can tune it in.
Please also let us know if you can get it with another receiver/TV

Kinda helps rule out a lack of signal vs other problems.

Again, as usual... thank you all for your help.. Your "neighboors" will never realize how "YOU" helped their TV viewing better in the long run.


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

ZIP Code 78759, Austin TX

Channel# 18-3, 18-4
Call-Sign: KLRU-DT
These two channels will begin broadcasting January 17, 2007. Currently 18-1 and 18-2 are live and are being properly received. It would be great if we could get 18-3 and 18-4 added to the guide before they are up and running.


----------



## Mavrick (Feb 1, 2006)

Market: Macon, GA 31208

Channel: 13-1
Call -Sign: WMAZ-DT
Channel is there and I am able to record everything off it in HD in perfect quality but if I try to watch this channel live all I get is a black screen with no message.

Channel: 13-3
Call-Sign: WMAZ (Doppler)
Totally missing/It does not even show up as available but I am able to watch this over my TV's built in tuner.

The work around I have found right now is if I want to watch something on 13-1 I just go to the channel and press record and then go straight in the My VOD screen and start a playback of the show that I am currently recording. Since I am able to do this and watch the recording fine with no breakups that shows that the HR20 is receiving the channel fine but just unable to show it live.


----------



## advanceauto (Dec 15, 2006)

Flushing NY 11354

11-1 CW - _WPIX-DT_

Tuning but no A/V; 771

_Mod Edit: Added Call-Sign for channel; That is a *KEY* piece of information for DirecTV_


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Cleveland OH 44131

3-1 NBC HD WKYC-DT
3-2 Weather Now WKYC-DT
3-3 NBC SD feed WKYC

5-1 ABC HD WEWS-DT
8-1 FOX HD WJW-DT

19-1 CBS HD WOIO-DT
19-2 WOIO (Weather) No guide info...Missing

43-1 My Network WUAB-DT
43-2 The Tube WUAB

No Signal Acquired on any of those channels. EPG info is in the guide however. 771 messages show up. Works when hooked up directly to the TV and or my H20.


----------



## kevinv (Feb 2, 2004)

Tyler, Tx
75701

51-2 KLPN
56-2 KETK weather

Both missing from guide


----------



## SockMonkey (Aug 14, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 21060
Channel # : 13-1
Call-Sign : WJZDT 
Description of Problem: Data in guide; Selecting channel results in black screen and 771.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 85364

Channel # : 9.1
Call-Sign : Kecy-DT (fox) 
Description of Problem: fixed on 1-3-07

Channel # : 9.2
Call-Sign : Kecy-DT (ABC) 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; No signal, nothing

Channel # : 9.3
Call-Sign : Kece-DT (telemundo)
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; No signal, nothing


Channel # : 11.1
Call-Sign : kwst-DT (nbc) 
Description of Problem: Fixed on 1-9-07 with ver. 115x


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

Version is 0x10b
ZIP Code : 80106
Channel # : 11-2
Call-Sign : KKTV-DT
771 error
OTA Tuner 1 shows 0%, but I can watch the channel on my samsung dlp and H20 just fine.


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

Mobile/Pensacola

ZIP Code : 36582
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WKRG SD
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## JDogHooey (Oct 11, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 55313
Channel # : 45-2
Call-Sign : KSTC-DT
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide and Channel not available. Only broadcasts when MN Wild or Timberwolves are on KSTC in HD.


----------



## jfolliard (Oct 17, 2006)

zip 97225 Portland, Ore.
Channel 2-1
KATU-DT - ABC affiliate

I can receive it fine when I switch the TV's input to antenna. But cannot receive this OTA channel when the input is the HR20.

I wonder if the HR 20 requires a higher signal strength to process OTA channels? I see from other posts that many have the same issue - able to view the OTA channels when accessing through the TV's tuner, but not through the HR20's tuner.

Any ideas about that?


----------



## bsturza (Oct 31, 2006)

Zip: 97701 Bend, OR
Channel: 51-1 KOHD-DT abc
11 KOAB-DT pbs
Problem: Missing from guide


----------



## Wlater Krenzke (Dec 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 39077
Channel # : 20.9
Call-Sign : WMPN-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; NoVid/Aud 

also

Channel: 21.9
Call-sign:WMPN
Description of Problem: Guide shows the info for channel 20.2. No Aud/Vid..771

Receiving both ok with a Sony HD300 Receiver


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 49546
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WWMT-DT
Description of Problem: Included in Guide; No signal strength, 771

Receive it fine on Zenith HD-SAT520 and HR10.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

advanceauto said:


> Flushing NY 11354
> 
> 11-1 CW - _WPIX-DT_
> 
> ...


Same problem. However, I'm not sure this isn't a problem with WPIX itself because my HR10 gives a "searching for signal" on 11-1 as well.

*my stats*
ny, ny 10011
11-1 CW _WPIX-DT_
tuning but no A/V; 771


----------



## forum junkie (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm happy to say that I finally got the update last night and the HR20 handles multipath sooooo much better than the HR10.

What I'm wondering about Earl is the 771 error so many bring up. That is just the equivalent of the HR10's searching for signal on weak stations isn't it ? The only ones I get that 771 on are the same ones I did the searching for signal on the HR10. For instance - the program guide lists three channels in the oposite direction my antenna is pointed. Turning the antenna gets rid of the error and picks up the channels.


----------



## JC Sollie (Dec 8, 2006)

KVBCDT 3-1, 3-2 (NBC)
KLASDT 8-1, 8-2 (CBS)
KLVXDT 10-1, (PBS)
KTNVDT 13-1 (ABC)
All have no A/V, all show 771 Note- just downloaded software this AM. on my HR20-700
All do show up in the guide, when doing a signal strength test, tuner 2 shows 0 percent.

All located in zip code 89015, All work fine on my 10-250 and with the TVs tuner.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

forum junkie said:


> I'm happy to say that I finally got the update last night and the HR20 handles multipath sooooo much better than the HR10.
> 
> What I'm wondering about Earl is the 771 error so many bring up. That is just the equivalent of the HR10's searching for signal on weak stations isn't it ? The only ones I get that 771 on are the same ones I did the searching for signal on the HR10. For instance - the program guide lists three channels in the oposite direction my antenna is pointed. Turning the antenna gets rid of the error and picks up the channels.


In "general", yes the 771 is search for signal.
However, at this point... It can't be ruled out that maybe there is just something wrong with the data... Aka, the data is telling it to look at Frequency 22 instead of Frequency 21


----------



## fishingham (Dec 9, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 03062
Channel # : 11-2
Call-Sign : WENHDT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; should be same guide info as BN11


----------



## Lfix2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... I have gotten some feedback from the DirecTV team.
> 
> They are working on these as fast as they can, but... they want a little bit more information from us... to help it go a lot faster, and narrow things down a bit.
> 
> ...


ZipCode: 29302
Channel #: 7.1, 7.2, 7.3
Call-Sign: WSPA
Description of problem: Channel is in the Guide, but is not aquired (771)

I can receive this these channels via my TV and my old ST-160 receiver, this is the closest tower to my location and is always at 100% signal strength. I don't get anything on the HR20, which leads me to believe that the Freq info in the guide is incorrect. I have spoken with another member in my area that is having the same issue with this channel.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

gr8reb8 said:


> Your ZIP Code : 49546
> Channel # : 3-1
> Call-Sign : WWMT-DT
> Description of Problem: Included in Guide; No signal strength, 771
> ...


Same here...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

If you are getting a 771, or just can tune it in.
Please also let us know if you can get it with another receiver/TV

Kinda helps rule out a lack of signal vs other problems.


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

St. Louis MO, 63119

2-1 KTVI-DT (FOX)
4-1 KMOV-DT (CBS)
5-1 KSDK-DT (NBC)
5-2 KSDK-DT (NBC Weather)
9-1 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-2 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-3 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-4 lKETC-DT (PBS)
11-1 KPLR-DT (CW)
11-2 KPLR-DT (THE TUBE)
30-1 KDNL-DT (ABC)
46-1 WRBU-DT (MNT)

All channels in guide, TV tuner picks them up but HR20 "NOT ACQUIRED" 0 signal strength


----------



## dnslammers (Sep 13, 2006)

ZIP Code : 45069
Channel # : 9-1
Call-Sign : WCPO-DT 
Description of Problem: 771

ZIP Code : 45069
Channel # : 64-1
Call-Sign : WSTR-DT 
Description of Problem: 771

I can pick these up with my Built in TV Tuner on my Mits 52525 TV.


----------



## ktabel01 (Aug 19, 2006)

Zip: 60661
Channels 2-1 and 32-1
Call sign WBBMDT WFLDDT respectively
In guide, but get zero signal strength and 771 error on all OTA tuners despite near 100% signal via TV tuner (Samsung Plasma)


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> If you are getting a 771, or just can tune it in.
> Please also let us know if you can get it with another receiver/TV
> 
> Kinda helps rule out a lack of signal vs other problems.


Pick it up on my HR10-250 and built in tuner of my Westinghouse.

Your ZIP Code : 49319
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WWMT-DT
Description of Problem: Included in Guide; No signal strength, 771


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

Earl, I don't have a HR20 yet, but can I use this as a chance to list some of the local channels missing/incorrect guide data not listed on DirecTV HD receivers locally?

~Alan


----------



## kellen34 (Dec 15, 2006)

97404
34-1
KLSR, signal is strong
771


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

Zip Code Used 14072
Channel # 23-2 WNLOOT2
4-3 WIVBOT3

Guide info is there for both channels
A/V is missing
Code 771 for both channels

The strange thing is that both channels were fine after the software update. 
23-2 dropped out 24 hrs after the download and 4-3 sometime today.
Both channels show a signal strength of 95-100%. Tried attenuating the signal
thinking that maybe it it's due to an overload: no change.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Your ZIP Code : 49001 (Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo DMA)
Channel # : 3-1 (digital 2-1)
Call-Sign : WWMTDT (CBS)
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771 error, 0 signal

Your ZIP Code : 49001 (Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo DMA)
Channel # : 3-2 (digital 2-2)
Call-Sign : WWMTDT2 (CW subchannel) 
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771 error, 0 signal

Both come in fine with 100% signal lock on an Hughes E-86 DirecTV receiver with the same cable. Also both have full guide data on both the HR20 and E-86.


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Jacksonville, FL 32258

100 percent signal to TV tuner, 771 through HR20

30-1 WAWS-DT
59-1 WJEB-DT
25-1 WJXX-DT
17-1 WCWJ-DT

PS - All stations in the GUIDE


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

Mobile/Pensacola, 32507

5-2 WKRGDT - Totally missing from guide


----------



## Bay CIty (Dec 4, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 49544 (Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo DMA)
Channel # : 3-1 
Call-Sign : WWMTDT (CBS)
Description of Problem:Audio/Video cuts in and out signal level between 72-88


----------



## Orange Peel (Nov 25, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60048 (Libertyville, IL)
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT (CBS)
Description of Problem:In Guide, doesn't tune (771) - but TV tuner tunes (and reports strong signal)


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 45714 (TV Station's zip code 26101)
Channel # : 15-2, 15-3
Call-Sign : WTAP-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip Code: 48867
Channel (In guide 35 w/ subchannels 1-4)
Call Sign WDCQ-DT
Problem: 771 searching for signal error.

This station broadcast on two seperate stations for digital DT18 reaches some of the DMA. DT15 reaches the majority.
The analog channels are 35 (DT18) and 19 (DT15).
I think the HR20 is programmed just for 35 (DT18).

A simple solution is to just add the second WDCQ-DT as analog 19 / digital 15.

This is the confusing part, when I check signal for channel 35 on the HR20 I get 80%+, yet cannot tune the station.
On my H20, I can tune the station on channel 19 after performing a channel scan.


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip code: 48912
Channel 43 (DT44)
Call Sign: WZPX
Problem; Missing from guide.

This station is a member of the Grand Rapids MI DMA, but due to tower location is also considered part of the Lansing MI DMA.
The HR20 does not include it in the Lansing guide.


----------



## cjhrph (Sep 11, 2003)

ZIP Code : 13323
Channel # : 43-1
Call-Sign : WNYSDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide 

ZIP Code : 13323
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WFXVDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## Juan Valdez (Dec 7, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 59803

Channel # : 11-2
Call-Sign : KUFM
Description of Problem: Channel not available and missing from guide

Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KTMF
Description of Problem: Channel not available and missing from guide

Both of these channels appeared fine with an H20


----------



## stuart628 (Jul 8, 2004)

zip 44260

3-1, 3-2 Wkyc NBC cleveland, got guide, no signal
17-5 TBN broadcasting, no guide
19-2 WOIO Weather no guide data,

all other cleveland locals look good


----------



## Just J (Oct 11, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60004
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT
Description of Problem: Unable to acquire a signal at all (in the Antenna Signal Strength Meter screen).


----------



## mjwagner (Oct 8, 2005)

ZIP Code : 19530
Channel # : 69-2
Call-Sign : WFMZDT2 
Description of Problem: It is in the guide but I sometimes get a black screen with NO 771 message. Just a black screen and no sound. Mostly at night. During the daytime it is usually fine. Signal strenth around 75-80 always. No problems at all at any time on my H20 rcvr. Both rcvrs are connected to the same antenna.


----------



## KSbugeater (Feb 17, 2005)

ZIP Code : 66512
Channel # : 50-4
Call-Sign : KPXE-DT4 (Worship channel)
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide (can receive with HR10-250)


Channel # : 50-3
Call-Sign : KPXE-DT3 (i West feed)
Description of Problem: Incorrectly labeled as Christmas Worship (Tribune data is wrong)

Channel # : 16-1, 16-2, 16-3, 16-4, 16-5
Call-Sign : KTAJ-DT
Description of Problem: KTAJ digital tower is located in Kansas City, but because KTAJ analog is located in St. Joseph, MO (different DMA), KTAJ does not show up in guide when Kansas City market is chosen during setup. (I have Topeka and KC selected as my areas and do not want to add St. Joseph just for KTAJ. My HR10-250 found the station on a scan but does not show guide data for it) Its true RF is 21.

THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU for this beta test opportunity. OTA = da bomb


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

All of the channels listed show up fine with the antenna plugged into the TV. They also worked fine with an H20. 

Buffalo, NY DMA
Zip: 14051

Channel # : 7.2
Call-Sign : WNGSDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 23.1
Call-Sign : WNLODT 
Description of Problem: 771

Channel # : 43.1
Call-Sign : WNEDDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Channel # : 43.2
Call-Sign : WNEDDT2 
Description of Problem: 771

Channel # : 43.3
Call-Sign : WNEDDT3
Description of Problem: 771

Channel # : 49.1
Call-Sign : WNYODT 
Description of Problem: 771


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Your ZIP Code :50212
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : KCCI-SD
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KCWI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 56-1
Call-Sign : KDMI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## jba115 (Oct 6, 2006)

Is anyone in Chicago DMA receiving 2-1 on their HR20?


----------



## ltrain20 (Dec 12, 2006)

Same as hasan just a different zipcode

Your ZIP Code :50322
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : KCCI-SD
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KCWI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 56-1
Call-Sign : KDMI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## tallfred (Oct 3, 2006)

gr8reb8 said:


> Your ZIP Code : 49546
> Channel # : 3-1
> Call-Sign : WWMT-DT
> Description of Problem: Included in Guide; No signal strength, 771
> ...


Same here

Zip 49017
Reception just fine via Sony HD tuner


----------



## tcmears (Jul 5, 2006)

Same as the other Des Moines, IA people, just a different zip:

Your ZIP Code :50263
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : KCCI-SD
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KCWI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 56-1
Call-Sign : KDMI-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## quarrymen1 (Dec 14, 2006)

33012 channel 39.2 dt-wsfl " the tube" comes in freezes comes back then 711.....miami fl the rest come in really nice--2.1 2.2 2.3 4.1 4.2 .and so on down the line all the locals are fine naturally i love the tube thats the one messing up...


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

masterdeals said:


> Zip code: 48912
> Channel 43 (DT44)
> Call Sign: WZPX
> Problem; Missing from guide.
> ...


FYI you can add Grand Rapids as your secondary DMA and you'll get the guide data then for WZPX (and it is there along with it's subchannels).


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Zip Code: 35223 (Birmingham, AL)
Channel # : 40-2 (really VHF channel 9-2)
Callsign: WJSU-SD
Description of Problem: Missing from guide; HR20 will not tune to it, tried autoscan 2 times; nearly 100% sig strength and visible on HR10.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 95008
Channel # : 26-2
Call-Sign : KTSFDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

This might be a PSIP problem, as there is a 27-2 listed in the Guide which has the same programming as 26-2.

Channel # : 32-2, -3, -5
Call-Sign : KMTP 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Selecting KMTP analog, labeled as "SF32," identifies it as a PBS station out of San Francisco, CA. Doing a little research shows that there also is a KMTP digital channel 33. When tuning into 32-3, on my Sony KD-34XBR960's internal ATSC tuner, the screen lists a total of 6 sub-channels associated with KMTP Digital. But selecting 32-1 on the H20's and HR20's Guides identifies it as an independant KMTP-DT out of Palo Alto, CA.

Channel # : 43-2
Call-Sign : KCSMDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 47-3
Call-Sign : KTLNDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Another possible PSIP problem. KTLN is 68-1 out of Novato, CA

Channel # : 65-4
Call-Sign : KKPX-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Another possible PSIP problem. 65-4 should be the Worship channel.

Channel # : 66-2
Call-Sign : KDTV-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

It appears that 66-2 is the same as 14-1. Both are listed as KDTV, a Univision affiliate.

Earl - where does D* get their Guide information from?

Also, I wondering if D* is merely adding ALL digital TV channels associated with local analogs. The only reason I say this is that some of these analogs are in the North or East Bay Area. These particular stations are not on San Francisco's Sutro tower and are broadcasted from area north of and/or east of Sutro. For example, KFTY is out of Santa Rosa, CA. D* has it listed as local "SF50," but I cannot get the 50-1 OTA HD from the South Bay Area.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

R8ders2K said:


> Earl - where does D* get their Guide information from?


IIRC 
The Tribune Media company


----------



## Spongeweed (Sep 15, 2006)

Zip: 70801
Call Letters WBRL 44-2
Description of problem: missing from guide

Zip: 70801
Call Letters WVLA 33-1
Description of problem: No A/V

Zip code: 71301
Call Letters KALB 5-2 (Weather sub)
Description of problem: missing from guide

Zip Code: 70508
Call Letters: KATC 3-2 (Weather Sub)
Description of problem: missing from guide

Zip: 70508
Call Letters: KLPB 24-1 24.3 24.5
Description of problem:No A/V


----------



## cocacolakid (Nov 21, 2006)

Zip Code: 30101
CH: 30-1
WPBADT
Problem: 771, Signal Meter shows 100, but will not tune in.
Receive this channel on same antenna on H20


----------



## Marwood (Nov 18, 2006)

primary zip 95334 (Fresno stations)
secondary zip 95380 (Sacramento stations)
6-1 KVIEDT Sacramento, 6-2 KVIEDT2 Sacramento 40-1 40-2 KTXL Sacremento appear in guide, get message 771
Can get these through antenna - I got all other locals from both Fresno and Sacramento just fine


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

What I care about:

Your ZIP Code : 61801
Channel # : 17-2
Call-Sign : WANDDT-2 
Description of Problem: Weather sub-channel completely missing from guide.

Others I've noticed:

Your ZIP Code : 61801
Channel # : 23-2; 27-2
Call-Sign : WBUIDT-2; WCCUDT-2
Description of Problem: Both completely missing from guide.

Is there anything I have to do (rbr, reset antenna settings, etc.) to evaluate whether or not D* has added the channels to the guide? Please advise.


----------



## Strejcek (Sep 28, 2006)

Zip Code: 34286

Channel: 26-1; 26-2
Call Sign: WZVN
Problem: Will not tune in. Channels are tunable with my Mits. TV and HR10

Channel: 30-1; 30-2; 30-3
Call Sign: WGCU
Problem: Does not tune in all the time. Channels are tunable 100% of the time with my Mits. TV and HR10

Channel: 36-1
Call Sign: WFTX
Problem: Does not tune in. Channel is tunable with my Mits. TV

Channel: 46-1
Call Sign: WTVK
Problem: Does not tune all the time. Channel is tunable 100% of the time with my Mits. TV and HR10

Channel: 49-1
Call Sign: WRXY
Problem: Does not tune in. Channel is tunable with my Mits. TV and HR10

With all the channels, there is a rather large signal strength difference between the two internal OTA tuners in my HR20.


----------



## ksninew (Sep 30, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 60098 (Woodstock, IL)
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT (CBS)
Description of Problem:In Guide, doesn't tune (771) - but TV tuner tunes (and reports strong signal)


----------



## bcherry (Apr 1, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 44502
Channel # : 27-1, 27-2
Call-Sign : WKBN-DT, WKBN-DT2 
Description of Problem: When I previously reported problem the channels showed in my guide but saw 771 when tuning the channels and 'no signal acquired' on the signal strength meter for both OTA tuners. Now I am seeing the channels in my guide and I am getting a picture but unlike all other channels I receive when I check signal strength I still get 'no signal acquired' on the signal strentgh meter for both OTA tuners. I can receive both channels using the built in ATSC tuner that came with my TV and get a good indication of signal strength with the TV signal strength meter.


----------



## tejohnson (Nov 6, 2006)

ZIP Code : 26101
Channel # : 15-2
Call-Sign : WTAP-FO
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

ZIP Code : 26101
Channel # : 15-3
Call-Sign : WTAP-My
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


Can get these sub channels just fine with my LG STB, but the HR20 does not find these channels via initial setup/edit channels. It can only find WTAP-DT on 15-1.


----------



## alabee (Dec 19, 2006)

zip 31909
3-1 CBS wrbldt
3-2 CBS wrbldt local radar
9-1 ABC wtvmdt
9-2 ABC wtvmdt local weather

All four channels are in the guide but no a/v only black screen. If I record one of these channels it will play ok.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

regarding wpix in ny 11-1 I was getting the "searching for signal message today from zip 08840. Anyway when I checked sig strength it showed 80%, then i deleted all ota info and restarted the ota setup. and now 11-1 shows no sig strength. I think it is a problem with wpix in nyc.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

zipcode: 10566
call: wpixdt, wpisdt2
11-1,11-2
"771, searching .....'

call:wnbcdt, wnbcdt2, wnbcdt4
4-1,4'2,4'3
"771, searching for ...."

I can receive all of these above on my H20. Other the above, all the other OTA come in fine (2-1..cbsdt, 5-1..foxdt, 7-1..abcdt, 9-1.. wordt, 13-1 wnetct, 41 wxtvdt


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

cocacolakid said:


> Zip Code: 30101
> CH: 30-1
> WPBADT
> Problem: 771, Signal Meter shows 100, but will not tune in.
> Receive this channel on same antenna on H20


Zip: 30068,

WATL-DT (36-1)
Problem: Tunes with 100% signal strength, but no A/V. However if you record the channel the recording works fine, with both picture and sound.

WPBA-DT (30-1) 
Problem: 771, Signal Meter solid mid 60's, but wont tune. Works on HR10-250 and H20.

I think this may be a case of incorrect PSIP data from WPBA. My HR10-250 signal meter shows channel 21-3, but fails to map it to WPBA 30-1. In the past it has shown 21-1 and it was mapped to 30-1. Note that the HR10-250 stills displays and records the channel fine.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

Zip Code: 97321

Channel: 9-1 KEZI-DT1
771 searching for signal

I am able to tune this in with my TV's tuner. I was also able to tune this with the H20.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Zip 27889 Greenville Washington New Bern NC

Missing from guide
Ch 7.3 WITNDT3 NBC SD
Ch 14.1 WYDODT Fox


----------



## thart (Oct 11, 2006)

Zip: 78006
Call: KSAT
12-1
"771, searching .....'

Could receive with no issues on H20!, but is the only OTA Channel that I cannot receive via HR20


----------



## Oglikn (Dec 7, 2006)

ZIP Code : 35016 (Huntsville, AL market)
Channel # : 19-1 and 19-2
Call-Sign : WHNT-HD and WHNT-SD (weather) 
Description of Problem: no signal; searching for signal 771 message

Signal is strong when going straight to TV. RF Channel is 59.


----------



## sraider (Aug 6, 2006)

Zip 56297
KWCM-DT
10.1
missing from guide


----------



## 9mm (Oct 7, 2006)

Zip: 97006
Portland, Oregon
Channel 12-1
KPTV- Fox

Works fine when plugged directly into TV, get 771 when I plug into the HR20. It is a powered OTA, so not sure why it's having problems.


----------



## Elev8ion (Dec 20, 2006)

Zip: 27703
Durham, NC
Market: Raleigh, NC (Software Version 0x10B)

Guide Data but no picture (771 message):
4-1 WUNC-DT
4-2 WUNC-DT
4-3 WUNC-DT
11-1 WTVD-DT
11-2 WTVD-DT
11-3 WTVD-DT
22-1 WLFL-DT
28-1 WRDC-DT
50-1 WRAZ-DT
50-2 WRAZ-DT
50-3 WRAZ-DT

On all these channels, I have very high signal strength when connected directly to TV

My H10 also flawlessly picks these up.


----------



## dthashiro (Oct 8, 2006)

Zip Code: 89084 (Las Vegas, NV)
Channel: 3-1 & 3-2
Call-Sign: KVBC (NBC)
SW Version: 0x10b (received 12/19)
Problem: Signal strength of 0 (zero) on both tuners. When tuning to channels in question, black screen appears with error code 771 appearing. Both channels in question appear in guide data. Channels receive okay on HR10-250.


----------



## aramus8 (Nov 21, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 89883
Channel # : 14-1
Call-Sign : KJZZDT
Description of Problem: Guide listing OK, both tuners show 100 percent, no audio or video. Channel works fine using my television's tuner.

Your ZIP Code : 89883
Channel # : 4-2
Call-Sign : KTVXDT2
Description of Problem: No guide listing, no signal. Please note the guide lists 4-3 which no longer exists, but does not list 4-2 which is broadcasting and available on my television's tuner.


----------



## jory (Oct 14, 2006)

Zip 97055
Channel 2.1 
Callsign: KATU-DT
Software: 0x10b

I can watch the channel fine using just the TV. But the HR20 doesn't get a signal.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Well, since I'm having the problem on the HR20, I'll post here, but the channel issue (showing in guide but no pic or sound) is not platform specific as mine worked fine on the HR20 after both downloads from Santa until 9:30 tonight (I had downloaded 0x10b from Santa) - then all 3 paltforms (HR20, H20 and HR10-250) got faulty market data resulting in 3 OTA's going out. At least I can view the scanned channels on the H20 and HR10-250.

New Orleans, LA
Zip 70005
Channels:
WGNO ABC 26-1 (D* [per H20 signal test] says it's mapping to frequency 15.1 - should be 50.2 right now)
WVUE FOX 8-1 (D* [per H20 signal test] says it's mapping to frequency 9.1 - should be 29.1)
WNOL-TV WB 38-1 (D* [per H20 signal test] says it's mapping to frequency 40.1 - should be 50.3 right now)

All show in the guide, but no pic or sound.

But the problem has propogated to my H20 and HR10-250 as detailed here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=760680#post760680

Definitely a problem with D* entering the proper data into their system so the tuners can properly map the channels. Don't know why they'd suddenly change it to the wrong data since it was previously correct.....


----------



## terryi (Dec 16, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 97224 (Portland OR)
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : KPTVDT 
SW: 0x10b
Description of Problem: 771, even though OTA signal strength is 100/100 to the HR20 with a direct antenna, no splitter. I also have a second OTA antenna directly connected to the TV's tuner, it gets 12.1 just fine.


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

ZipCode: 29657
Channel #: 7.1, 7.2, 7.3
Call-Sign: WSPA
Description of problem: Channel is in the Guide, but is not aquired (771)

I can receive this these channels on my Samsung TV


----------



## trevortx (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 75025
Channel # : 4-1,5-1,8-1,11-1,
Call-Sign : KDFWDT,KXASDT,WFAADT,KTVTDT
Description of Problem: 771; cannot detect signal; could with H20

I can only pick up KTXADT, 21-1.


----------



## Mike770 (Mar 1, 2004)

Your ZIP Code : 11357 
Channel # : 11-1 & 11-2
Call-Sign : WPIX (11-1) and The Tube (11-2)
Description of Problem: 771 but 100% signal strength


On my TV they work fine. I check the signal strength on the HR20 and I get 100 but I am getting the 771 error.

2 days ago they worked fine.


----------



## msm96wolf (Nov 7, 2006)

Zip Code: 27519
CH: 5.3 and 5.4
WRALDT 
Problem: 771, Signal Meter shows 100, but will not tune in.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Zip Code: 92373
Channel: 13.1 (KCOP-DT)
Problem: signal meters show 0%.
Note: OTA reception through my Philips 37" LCD is acceptable but not always perfect. 

Channel: 24.1 (KVCR-DT)
Problem: signal meters show 0%.
Note: This is not strictly an HR20 problem as my TV does not receive this channel. It simply needs to be removed from the list of available channels in my zip (IMO).

Other pertinent info: OTA antenna is a 40-year-old VHF/UHF aerial strapped to the chimney. It is pointed roughly correctly according to antennaweb.org. It is not amplified and runs through the original twinax line to my attic, where a $3 matching transformer allows it to couple to 10-year-old RG59 cable left over from a CATV install. This line runs directly into my HR20 without being diplexed.

(Yes it's oldschool, folks, but so am I)


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

Baton Rouge, louisiana 70817
Channel: 34-1
Call-Sign: WVLADT
I am able to watch this over my TV's built in tuner, however, just getting the 771 search box on the HR20. It had been working fine until last night.


----------



## pressureputt (Dec 20, 2006)

ZIP Code : 14207
Channel # : 4-2
Call-Sign : WIVB-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## NVTanner (Apr 3, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 89135
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2
Call-Sign : KVBC-DT
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771

I get high signal strength on my ATSC tuner and receive easily, no signal on HR20


----------



## Brantel (Dec 8, 2006)

37821 (Knoxville, TN market)
______________

Channels missing from guide. Show up and work fine on my H20.

5-1 WCYB-DT
5-2 CW4

10-2 WBIR-WX

54-4 WPXXDT

______________

2-1 WETPDT
High signal, shows up in guide but no picture or sound. 771 then black.


----------



## HD AV (Nov 22, 2006)

Mobile Al. - Pensacola Fl.

Zip 32504
Channel 5-2
Station WKRG DT
Guide data missing

Channel 55-1
Station WBPG DT (CW network)
Guide data included for station that does not transmit digitally. Channel 55-1 mapped to RF9 which is WALA DT 10-1 (on RF channel 9 according to my H20) 55-1 Black screen on HR20 - H20 tunes to 10-1 when picking 55-1 due to incorrect RF mapping, HR20 does not tune to 10-1, you get nothing. Guide data for 55-1 needs to be REMOVED, 5-2 ADDED.


----------



## swizzle (Dec 20, 2006)

Zip Code: 43206
Channel: 4.1 (WCMH-DT)
Problem: signal meters show 0%.
Note: OTA reception through my Sony 34" CRT is fine, but no joy on the HR20


----------



## TL12972 (Dec 14, 2006)

Zip Code: 12972
Channel: 33.1 (WETK-DT) 33.2 (WETK-?)
Frequency: 32

Guide data missing

channels work when attached directly to tv's atsc tuner


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

zip: 80921
Channel: 11.1 & 11.2
Call: KKTV-DT
Problem: 771
Signal Strength: Not Acquired on Tuner 1
25% on Tuner 2

I have good strength on my HR10-250, and good reception through my Mits. TV antenna input.

After getting 0x10b, I have something not noticed before: Signal Strength on Tuner 2 is generally about 20% higher than on Tuner 1

After checking the above, I ran Antenna Setup and Reset Off-Air Settings, no change.

I then ran RBR and no change.


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Zip: 85737 (Tucson, AZ)
Channel: 4.1
Call: KVOA-DT
Problem: 771
Signal Strength: Not Acquired, 771 message, able to view on Samsung HDTV 6187W tuner

Channel: 9.1
Call: KGUN-DT
Problem: 771
Signal Strength: Not Acquired, 771 message, able to view on Samsung HDTV 6187W tuner

Channel: 11.1
Call: KMSB-DT
Problem: 771
Signal Strength: Not Acquired, 771 message, able to view on Samsung HDTV 6187W tuner

Channel: 13.2
Call: KOLD-DT (NEWS NOW)
Problem: Missing from guide, receive signal fine on Samsung HDTV 6187W tuner

Channel: 27.1
Call: KUAS-DT
Problem: 771
Signal Strength: Not Acquired, 771 message able to view on Samsung HDTV 6187W tuner


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

DMA Albany, NY
Zip code used 12090
Missing Channels Not in Guide:
13-3 WNYT-DT (Doppler Radar), Albany, NY 
55-2 WYPX-DT (PaxWest), Amsterdam, NY 
55-3 WYPX-DT (Worship), Amsterdam, NY 
55-4 WYPX-DT (Faith), Amsterdam, NY


----------



## davidrumm (Dec 2, 2005)

Zip: 74437 (Tulsa, Ok)
Channel: 2-2
Call: KOTV-DT Weather
Problem: Not in Guide, Is on the HR10.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't know if this should go here or not, but the guide data I am pulling for my OTA channels doesn't list a show as a repeat where the sat channels guide for the same network does. I don't know if its because it is not complete in downloading the guide data, or what, but it will present a problem in scheduling recordings, I don't want to record repeats.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

bberkley said:


> I don't know if this should go here or not, but the guide data I am pulling for my OTA channels doesn't list a show as a repeat where the sat channels guide for the same network does. I don't know if its because it is not complete in downloading the guide data, or what, but it will present a problem in scheduling recordings, I don't want to record repeats.


SAT-SD or SAT-HD

The HD listings and the SD listings are not always the same.... and the extra information that may list on the HD, may "bump" the text off the screen where it would say repeat/first run.


----------



## bberkley (Dec 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> SAT-SD or SAT-HD
> 
> The HD listings and the SD listings are not always the same.... and the extra information that may list on the HD, may "bump" the text off the screen where it would say repeat/first run.


SAT-SD KATU (ABC) listed repeat for Boston Legal last night, while KEZIDT, and KEZIDT2 (both ABC OTA) did not list as a repeat. Same for KOIN (PO6 SAT SD), and KVALDT (CBS OTA) for CSI on Thursday.

I have the recording setup to exclude repeats for KVALDT but I'll have to wait until tomorrow night to see if that actually works.


----------



## RoccoP (Jan 31, 2006)

New Hyde Park NY 11040

11-1 WPIX-DT - CW
11-2 WPIX-DT - The Tube


"Searching for signal on the off air tuner.....(771)"

All the other locals are great with signal strength at 100

11 works just fine on my HR10

--Rocco--


----------



## eags (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 02459
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WCVB-DT
Description of Problem: Included in Guide; Does not come in but can get 5-1. Picked up both 5-1 & 5-2 on my HR10-250.


----------



## thekman00 (Nov 29, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 67219
Channel # : 8-1
Call-Sign : KPTSDT
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV

Your ZIP Code : 67219
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : KPTSDT2
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV


Your ZIP Code : 67219
Channel # : 8-3
Call-Sign : KPTSDT3
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Now that this release is going National, can we get some feedback on when and what we can expect for a fix on this issue. New code, new guide data... what has to happen to fix this problem?

It cant be a signal issue or cabling problem if the signal comes in fine straight to the TV.......I'm at a loss. If its frequency mapping that DirecTV needs to fix, do we have a timeline?

Appears to be the biggest open issue out there with this release. I am sure everyone in this thread would be interested to hear any updates.


----------



## chily3 (Dec 15, 2006)

Here goes, 

Sacramento, CA 95827


channels, 6.1, 6.2, 10.1, 10.2, 13.1, 13.2, 40.1, 40.2 and 58.1, 58.2
all do not acquire error 771. 

Note these are the only Sacramento local that I watch

3.1 and 3.2 does come is with low signal strength. 

All local channels work just fine on my previous hd receiver/dvr.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

arasner said:


> Now that this release is going National, can we get some feedback on when and what we can expect for a fix on this issue. New code, new guide data... what has to happen to fix this problem?
> 
> It cant be a signal issue or cabling problem if the signal comes in fine straight to the TV.......I'm at a loss. If its frequency mapping that DirecTV needs to fix, do we have a timeline?
> 
> Appears to be the biggest open issue out there with this release. I am sure everyone in this thread would be interested to hear any updates.


Right now there are no updats... they are evaluationg each of the cases.

Can you post your Zip code, and at least some of your digital networks...


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Right now there are no updats... they are evaluationg each of the cases.
> 
> Can you post your Zip code, and at least some of your digital networks...


Sure,

Jacksonville, FL 32258

4-1 WJXT-DT - Perfect to TV , 771 on SAT Receiver, Guide Data Available
7-1 WJCT-DT - Perfect to TV, OK on Sat Receiver, Guide Data Available
12-1 WTLV-DT - Perfect to TV, Perfect to Sat Reciver, Guide Data Available
17-1 WCWJ-DT - Perfect to TV , 771 on SAT Receiver, Guide Data Available
25-1 WJXX-DT - Perfect to TV , 771 on SAT Receiver, Guide Data Available
30-1 WAWS-DT - Perfect to TV , 771 on SAT Receiver, Guide Data Available
47-1 WTEV-DT - Perfect to TV , 771 on SAT Receiver, Guide Data Available

So I am getting one or two via OTA on the HD Sat Receiver, but most are not available. Guide data available to all stations.

Oh, and thanks Earl!


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Atlanta, GA 30345
69-1 WUPA-DT; 771 on receiver; 92-96% signal test; guide available
30-1 WPBA-DT; 771 on receiver; 80+ on signal test; guide available
42-1 ATLC-DT; channel not available

WUPA is a unique one. Apparently, they are not PSIPing their 43-1 DT channel to 69. From what I was told by one of their engineers, UHF 69 will be going away when the DT transition is final, so they opted to be known as 43-1. On an OTA scan, they are picked up as 43-1 and you must tune to 43.1 

When I download OTA 0x10B on the second Santa night, I found 43-1 in the guide and it worked fine. Today, I could not tune to 43-1, but could tune to 69-1 and get a 771. When I went to check signal, 43-1 had 90+ but 69-1 was not listed. I did a reset and reconfigure of the OTA antenna and now 43-1 is no longer listed. 69-1 is and I get a great signal but 771. I believe it may be mapped wrong.


----------



## z4nola (Dec 20, 2006)

I compared the HD guide and reception on my HR20 and H20.

ZIP Code : 70058

This is what my guide shows (and reception status) on each receiver:

HR20-700 (YES=receives signal, 771=searching for signal)
4-1, WWL-DT, YES
8-1, WVUEDT, 771
12-1, WYESDT, YES
20-1, WHNODT, YES
26-1, WGNODT, 771
38-1, WNOTDT, 771
49-1, WPXLDT, YES
49-2, WPXLDT2, 771 (checked Samsung on-air tuner, nothing being transmitted)
49-3, WPXLDT3, 771 (checked Samsung on-air tuner, nothing being transmitted)
49-4, WPXLDT4, YES
54-1, WUPLDT, YES

H20-100 (YES=receives signal, 771=searching for signal)
4-1, WWL-DT, YES
*8-1, WVUEDT, 771*
*8-1, FOX8HD, YES*
12-1, WYESDT, YES
20-1, WHNODT, YES
*26-1, WGNODT, 771*
*26-1, ABC, YES*
*38-1, WNOTDT, 771*
*38-1, WB, YES*
49-1, WPXLDT, YES
49-2, WPXLDT2, 771 (checked Samsung on-air tuner, nothing being transmitted)
49-3, WPXLDT3, 771 (checked Samsung on-air tuner, nothing being transmitted)
49-4, WPXLDT4, YES
54-1, WUPLDT, YES

Notice that the three channels on the HR-20 with the 771 problem matches the three channels on the H20 guide that are duplicated with a different labels. I hope this helps solve the problem.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

in addition to my initial post in this thread regarding:

WPIX (CW): 11.1 & 11.2
UHF: 33
City: ny, ny
zip: 10011


basically, last week (before OTA upgrade on the HR20) 11.1 and 11.2 (the CW - uhf 33) was coming in great on the HR10. i got the 10b upgrade for the HR20 on friday night, and set up my favorites list to include my OTA channels. channels 11.1 and 11.2 were both coming in great (over 95% on the signal meter on both devices). Sunday night i noticed that 11.2 was giving a 771 on the HR20 so i flipped over to the HR10 and it was doing the same. all the while, 11.2 was coming in fine. i let it be and didn't think anything about it and went to bed. next day, same problem so i rebooted both of them and went to work. when i got home i noticed that now 11.1 and 11.2 are giving a 771 (HR20) and a searching for signal (HR10). even though the signal strength in the setup (of both devices) registers at 95% or higher. at this point i was still thinking maybe the transmitter was offline or something. but someone on AVS just confirmed they were having the same problem with their HR10 and that their TV's built in tuner was able to view both 11.1 and 11.2 (despite the HR10 giving a "searching for signal" message.


----------



## The Phantom Ghost (Dec 2, 2006)

67209

2-1 ksncdt, no signal, 771 error
3-1 kswkdt, no signal, 771
3-2 kswkdt2, signal strength 100%, 771
3-2 ksnwdt2, signal strength 100%, 771
3-3 kswkdt3, no signal, 771
3-4 kswkdt4, no signal, 771
4-1 klbydt, no signal, 771
8-1 ksnkdt, no signal, 771
9-1 kooddt, no signal, 771
9-2 kooddt2, no signal, 771
9-3 kooddt3, no signal, 771
9-4 kooddt4, no signal, 771
13-1 kupkdt, no signal, 771
18-1 kaasdt, no signal, 771
21-1 kdckdt, signal strength 100%, 771
21-2 kdckdt2, signal strength 100%, 771
21-3 kdckdt3, signal strength 100%, 771
21-4 kdckdt4, signal strength 100%, 771

I have guide data on all of these stations.


----------



## jds18 (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 30286 ATLANTA AREA
Channel # : 42-1
Call-Sign : ATLANTA CHANNEL
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide on H20 but I could see it. Not coming in at all on the HR20.


----------



## munangst (Sep 1, 2006)

Pittsburgh, PA 15217

2-1 KDKA no signal, 771
22-1 WPMY 80-90% signal, frequent dropouts w/ 771 message
22-2 WPMY 80-90% signal, frequent dropouts w/ 771 message
40-1 WPCB no signal, 771
53-1 WPGH intermittent signal (~25%), 771
53-2 WPGH intermittent signal (~25%), 771

All of the above come in strong with my TV's tuner (Samsung HL-S4666W) from the same coax.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Ok both new antennas up (db4 and YA-6260) got all uhf locals @70 or better , vhf locals: 3(2) absolutly NO signal... 8(7) @60.. Both of these are within 5 degrees of each other(antennaweb) have about 60 on my samsung on 3(2)! Guess I'll have to wait for D* to fix the channel 3 issue.....
Hey Earl,
Any idea how we will know if they worked on these channel problems? or I have to check every so often or after updates?


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 70801
Channel # :33-1
Call-Sign : WVLADT
Description of Problem: 771 on screen , 90% on HR20 signal strength meter, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV


----------



## mjm76 (Aug 27, 2006)

I just now did the OTA setup and all my primary locals were acquired for the guide but none of my secondary OTA channels appear in the guide and I can not view them.

Primary market: St. Louis Missouri 63110(STL) my actual location 63640

Secondary market: Cape Girardeau, Missouri (63701

Missing secondary channels: (all out of Cape)

12-1 KFVSDT
12-2
12-3
12-4

23-1 KBSI-DT
23-2


Thanks


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

update to the NYC WPIX/CW situation....

i did a rescan on my HR10 and it now shows duplicate entries for both channels.... but with different descriptions. so it looks like:

11-1 WPIXDT
11-1 theCW
11-2 WPIXDT2
11-2 theTUBE

the guide data for the WPIXDT entries are populated but the named (new) ones that were picked up during the scan don't have any guide data. looks like directv dropped the ball on this.. sucks that the HR20 can't scan for available channels and instead rely on directv's information (which is apparently wrong).


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

ZIP Code : 28117
Channel # : 3-1
Call-Sign : WBTVDT
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV
If I watch the signal meter for 2-3 minutes, will show 80+ % then drop back to no signal
May be a multicast problem, but works fine on TV tuner.


ZIP Code : 28117
Channel # : 18-1
Call-Sign : WCCBDT
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV
May be a multicast problem, but works fine on TV tuner.


Your ZIP Code : 28117
Channel # : 55-1
Call-Sign : WMYTDT
Description of Problem: 771, signal ok when antenna is hooked to TV
If I watch the signal meter for 2-3 minutes, will show 60-70% then drop back to no signal
May be a multicast problem, but works fine on TV tuner.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 33603
Channel # :10-1
Call-Sign : WTSPDT
Description of Problem: 771 on screen (Signal 82% on HR20, signal 98 when antenna is hooked to TV)


----------



## weeble (Dec 19, 2006)

All these channels work fine on my H10 but not on my HR20.

Baton Rouge, LA
Zip Code: 70810

Channel:	27-1 (27.1)
Call Sign:	WLPB-DT
In Guide:	Yes
Signal:	Yes
A/V:	No, 771

Channel:	33-1 (34.1)
Call Sign:	WVLA-DT
In Guide:	Yes
Signal:	No
A/V:	No, 771


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

byron said:


> in addition to my initial post in this thread regarding:
> 
> WPIX (CW): 11.1 & 11.2
> UHF: 33
> ...


Have you tried resetting off-air settings. i did and then rescanned for them and I get no signal at all now on wpixdt. I bet we dont get anything until dtv updates the guide to the new channels. This type of thing happened when digital tv first started broadcasting. the station kept changing their channel info and it gave the digital receivers a fit.


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

ZIP Code : 17522
Channel # : 8-2
Call-Sign : WGAL
Description of Problem: Not in guide

Is fine with HR10-250


----------



## mhp (Dec 15, 2006)

zip code -- 20878 (Gaithersburg, Md) -- Wash DC area......

All channels show up in the guide.......

All channels get the searching for signal error (771)......

Except for 9-2 (WUSA Doppler) -- comes in strong; 7-2 (WJLA Weather) -- comes in intermidently

Had about 5 minutes of clear good signal on my local PBS stations......-- 6.1, 6.2, 6.3, 6.4 (WETA)


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

byron said:


> in addition to my initial post in this thread regarding:
> 
> WPIX (CW): 11.1 & 11.2
> UHF: 33
> ...


Same channels, same problem with both of my HR20s. I received both channels fine with my HR10 which I sold last week. I'm in NJ, zip code is 08809


----------



## tyrant666 (Nov 27, 2006)

*All channels work fine on the Samsung TS-360 used as a stand alone receiver.*

HR20 2 ea receivers same problem

Zip Code 45424
Dayton, Ohio

2-1 WDTNDT no signal 771
2-2 WDTNDT2 no signal 771
7-1 WHIODT no signal 771
7-2 WHIODT2 DOES NOT SHOW UP IN THE GUIDE
16-1 WPTDDT DOES NOT SHOW UP IN THE GUIDE
16-2 WPTDDT2 no signal 771 
16-3 WPTDD3 no signal 771
16-4 WPTDD4 no signal 771
16-5 WPTDD5 no signal 771
16-6 WPTDD6 no signal 771
22-1 WKEFDT no signal 771
22-2 WKEFDT2 no signal 771
26-1 WBDTDT no signal 771
43-1 WKOIDT no signal 771
43-2 WKOIDT2 no signal 771
43-3 WKOIDT3 no signal 771
43-4 WKOIDT4 no signal 771
43-5 WKOIDT5 no signal 771
45-1 WRGTDT no signal 771
45-2 WRGTDT2 no signal 771


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Had almost forgot how good the OTA tuner is the H20. Hooked it up when I stopped getting channel 4-1 and 11-1 on my HR20. Bingo all the channels came in. strange thing though, the H20 guide shows the following listing (two channels 11-2 and two channels 11-2).... the wpix are no longer active, the cw11 and thetube are!

11 NY11 standard def 
11-1 WPIXDT no picture 
11-1 TheCW11 high def feed
11-2 WPIXDT2 guide says the tube but the screen is blank
11-2 TheTube show "the tube" in standard def


local new york metro area zipcode 10566

How do I get the new 11-1 and 11-2 on the HR20? How do two channels show up on the H20? does the H20 do a constant scan?

also can't receive 50-1,3,4,5 wnjndt on the HR20, but can receive them on the H20.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Bajanjack said:


> Same channels, same problem with both of my HR20s. I received both channels fine with my HR10 which I sold last week. I'm in NJ, zip code is 08809


call the station and voice your concerns. i plan on doing so tomorrow. just call the station's number and ask for engineering.

http://cw11.trb.com/about/station/?track=schedule

FYI... my HR10 worked as of last week as well. but whatever they changed in the last 4-5 days screwed it up as well because i don't get guide data for it on the HR10 any longer.


----------



## tyrant666 (Nov 27, 2006)

tyrant666 said:


> *All channels work fine on the Samsung TS-360 used as a stand alone receiver.*
> 
> HR20 2 ea receivers same problem
> 
> ...


Had cables crossed

ALL WORKS WELL 45424

DAYTON OHIO


----------



## jsh5771 (Aug 19, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 20194

Channel # : 14-1
Call-Sign : WFDCDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide

Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WDCADT 
Description of Problem: 771, but tv internal ATSC tuner and DirecTV H20 receiver both receive channel fine

Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WETADT 
Description of Problem: 771, but tv internal ATSC tuner and DirecTV H20 receiver both receive channel fine


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

byron said:


> call the station and voice your concerns. i plan on doing so tomorrow. just call the station's number and ask for engineering.
> 
> http://cw11.trb.com/about/station/?track=schedule
> 
> FYI... my HR10 worked as of last week as well. but whatever they changed in the last 4-5 days screwed it up as well because i don't get guide data for it on the HR10 any longer.


I'll call tomorrow as well, let's compare "feedback".....this is frustrating because CW is the only "local" I don't get in HD throught the Satellite!!


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

Did they use a different tuner in the HR20 than the H20 or is it just because the signal is being split into 2 tuners? It seems as if the H20 tuner has much more capability.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Bajanjack said:


> I'll call tomorrow as well, let's compare "feedback".....this is frustrating because CW is the only "local" I don't get in HD throught the Satellite!!


since this isn't a D* problem, lets take this to PM/Email. i'm going to send you a PM with my email address and we can compare feedback and see if we can get them to fix this. also, channel 31 (WPXN) has 3 subchannels that the HR20 doesn't "see" b/c they aren't providing zap2it with the corresponding guide data for the subchannels (31.2, 31.3 & 31.4). i'm going to call them as well and see what they say. the engineer that i spoke with at CW11 was very nice and easy going, so i hope they are open to helping us resolve this.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

Zip Code = 02879 (Providence, RI DMA)

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 6-2 
Call Sign: WLNEDT2
Problem: Not in guide
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 12-2 
Call Sign: WPRIDT2
Problem: Tunes but no A/V
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 28-1 
Call Sign: WLWCDT
Problem: 771 message
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 36-1 
Call Sign: WSBEDT
Problem: Tunes but no A/V
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 64-1 
Call Sign: WNACDT
Problem: Tunes but no A/V
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 64-2 
Call Sign: WNACDT2
Problem: Tunes but no A/V
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 69-2 
Call Sign: WPXQDT2
Problem: Not in Guide
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 69-3 
Call Sign: WPXQDT3
Problem: Not in Guide
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes

Zip Code: 02879
Channel#: 69-4 
Call Sign: WPXQDT4
Problem: Not in Guide
OK with Sony TV Tuner: Yes


----------



## lombar (Nov 24, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 97405
Channel # : 34-1, 34-2, 23-1, 23-2, 9-1
Call-Sign : KLSRDT, KLSRDT2, KMCBDT, KMCBDT2, KEZIDT
Getting the 771 error.

If I remember correctly these were working with the 108 update. Seem to have stopped with the 10b update, but not 100% positive on this.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

byron said:


> since this isn't a D* problem, lets take this to PM/Email. .


will email to discuss, but it is a partial D* problem if one receiver sees the channels and can easily handle it and the other doesn't see them at all.


----------



## kilobravo (Oct 1, 2006)

DMA 129 Corpus Christi, TX
ZIP: 78418
Channels: 3-1, 3-2
Call Sign: KIIIDT

Both missing from HR20 Guide and not listed in Antenna Setup/Edit Channels/Signal Meter. Loud and clear with 98 signal strength through a Sony LCD tuner (KDL40S20L1). Interestingly enough, this channel and its subchannel 3-2 ARE seen by a Sony HD300 DTV receiver and are listed in its Guide.

----------

Channels: 6-1,6-2
Call Sign: KRISDT

Both listed in HR20 Guide. Sometimes both channels tune properly but other times they intermittently yield the brief 771 message followed by black screen. Same channels loud and clear full-time on the Sony LCD and HD300 tuners listed above. HR20 signal meter is a solid 100% on both HR20 tuners.

----------

Channel: 10-1
Call Sign: KZTVDT

10-1 is also listed in HR20 Guide but ALWAYS yields the brief 771 message followed by black screen, never tunes. Again a solid 100% signal strength on HR20 tuners but Sony LCD and the Sony HD300 DTV receiver tuners show this channel as 18-1 and 18-2 respectively although 10-2 aka 18-2 is not listed in the HR20 Guide (but is in the HD300 Guide).

All three tuners are using the signal from a roof-mounted Winegard HD7210P that is approximately 15 miles from all the transmitters.


----------



## rickrees (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 94044
Channel # : 43-1, 43-2
Call-Sign : KCSMDT1, KCSMDT2
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide;

43-3 appears fine.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

magellanmtb said:


> will email to discuss, but it is a partial D* problem if one receiver sees the channels and can easily handle it and the other doesn't see them at all.


even though the HR10 can see it, it doesn't have the guide info for it which isn't a D* issue.. if the channel was providing the correct channel/guide to zap2it, all of our receivers wouldn't be having these problems. i do agree that it sucks that the HR20 doesn't have the ability to do a scan for OTA channels, but that wouldn't necessarily fix this problem.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Zip: 27889
channel: WYDO-DT 14.1 (FOX) 
Is not showing up in guide.


channel: WITN-DT3 7.3 (NBC SD FEED)
Is not showing in the guide.

channel: WPXU-DT4 35.4 (worship)
Is not showing in the guide.
________________________________________________________________

zip: 27701
Channel: WRPX-DT2 47.2 (qubo)
WRPX-DT3 47.3 (i west)
WRPX-DT4 47.4 (worship)
Is not showing in the guide.

Channel WFPX-DT4 62.4 (worship)
is not showing in the guide.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

byron said:


> since this isn't a D* problem, lets take this to PM/Email. i'm going to send you a PM with my email address and we can compare feedback and see if we can get them to fix this. also, channel 31 (WPXN) has 3 subchannels that the HR20 doesn't "see" b/c they aren't providing zap2it with the corresponding guide data for the subchannels (31.2, 31.3 & 31.4). i'm going to call them as well and see what they say. the engineer that i spoke with at CW11 was very nice and easy going, so i hope they are open to helping us resolve this.


Byron, glad to deal with pm/e-mail, but I really believe this is a D* problem. Last night I checked my H20 and I get the 11-1 (WPIXDT) station in clearly.....the signal comes off of the same feed that is split off to the HR20...prior to that I had the feed to my HR10 which also was fine. I checked with antenna.org & WPIXDT is at virtually the same location as the other locals which come in close to or at 100%...the fact that I get a "not acquired" for WPIXDT, not even a weak signal seems to make this an HR20 problem.... In any event let me know what the station says, I appreciate the help.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

Bajanjack said:


> Byron, glad to deal with pm/e-mail, but I really believe this is a D* problem. Last night I checked my H20 and I get the 11-1 (WPIXDT) station in clearly.....the signal comes off of the same feed that is split off to the HR20...prior to that I had the feed to my HR10 which also was fine. I checked with antenna.org & WPIXDT is at virtually the same location as the other locals which come in close to or at 100%...the fact that I get a "not acquired" for WPIXDT, not even a weak signal seems to make this an HR20 problem.... In any event let me know what the station says, I appreciate the help.


i just sent you an email. so your H20 tunes in WPIXDT and WPIXDT2? my HR10 doesn't. if i do a scan, they show up but instead of WPIXDT and WPIXDT2, they show up as TheCW11 and TheTube respectively. So I still have duplicates. the contents of my email are below if anyone else cares to follow along.

just spoke with someone in engineering at CW. i went over everything that i was seeing and he took down my numbers and said they were going to do a capture and see exactly what they are broadcasting and try to figure out why i'm seeing this (or not seeing in the case of the HR20). he also said one of the guys at the station has an HR10, so he could have him do testing if it came down to it. hopefully the problem is obvious and they fix it asap.


----------



## UncD2000 (Oct 15, 2006)

Zipcode: 60056
Channel #: 2-1
Call Sign: WBBM-DT
Description of Problem: Info is in the Guide but channel not received ("searching for Signal [771]").

(all other OTA tuners in household receive this channel fine).


----------



## terryi (Dec 16, 2006)

Zip: 97224
City: Portland, OR

2-1 KATUDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, tuned
6-1 KOINDT 65/65 signal, guide ok, tuned
6-2 KOINDT2 65/65 signal, guide ok, tuned
6-3 KOINDT3 65/65 signal, guide ok, tuned
8-1 KGWDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, tuned
8-2 KGWDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, tuned
10-1 KOPBDT 65/65 signal, guide ok, tuned
10-2 KOPBDT2 65/65 signal, guide ok, tuned
12-1 KPTVDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, 771 <------------ problem
13-1 KTVRDT 0/0 signal, guide ok, 771 (not avail on TV tuner either)
22-1 KPXGDT 60/60 signal, guide ok, tuned
22-2 KPXGDT2 60/60 signal, guide ok, tuned
22-3 KPXGDT3 60/60 signal, guide ok, tuned
24-1 KNMTDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, tuned
32-1 KRCWDT 90/90 signal, guide ok, tuned
32-2 KRCWDT2 90/90 signal, guide ok, tuned
49-1 KPDXDT 75/75 signal, guide ok, tuned


----------



## blackjd1 (Dec 18, 2006)

ZIP Code : 29229
Channel # : 35.1
Call-Sign : WRLK-DT
Description of Problem: 771
Frequency assignment should be: 32

ZIP Code : 29229
Channel # : 25-1
Call-Sign : WOLO-DT
Description of Problem: 771
Frequency assignment should be: 8

I can pick these up at 90-95% with my Built in TV Tuner on my LCD Sony XBR-1 TV. These stations towers are only 5 miles from my location.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Missing the following channel from guide
WGAL-DT 8.2 (Lancaster, PA)
Not on the guide. Tried to enter from the remote but it won't work.
The guide list two channels that I am not able to receive a signal on. I talked to 2 customer reps and finally was able to talk to a superviors about it. 
I even unhooked by OTA and reset my HR-20 OTA anetenna. When back to the guide and all my local HD channels for gone. With the OTA antenna not connected I did the OTA installation. When finished it listed all my local OTA HD channels. Beacuse of this I believe that it is not searching for OTA HD channels but taking it from the list that DirecTV has. If it was searching for local HD channels it receives from my antenna then it would have not picked up any channels since the antenna was not connected. 
I also have a 20-25% difference in signal strength between tuner 1 and tuner 2. Tuner 2 has the stronger signal on all OTA HD channels. The 20-25% difference is on all local HD channels.


----------



## TERRYB2241 (Dec 1, 2006)

Missing from the guide:
Channel 8.2 Lancaster, PA
WGAL-DT NBC Weather Channel
My Zip Code: 17110 - Harrisburg PA
No audio or video on channel 771. Also not available on other receivers.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl, isn't this getting a bit ridiculous? 

It seems pretty obvious that the 10B release (or the HR20) does not fully support OTA. There are simply too many people (all over the country) reporting problems with OTA. The vast majority of these reports are not reception problems. 

If this many locations are having issues, why is D* still looking for individual reports? It seems rather obvious that they have a global issue with the OTA function under 10B. How long are they going to solicit these individual reports, before announcing what the problem is and the anticipated date for a fix?

I'm getting concerned that the OTA tuners in the HR20 are bad. If that's the case, all the sw releases in the world wont fix it. Are they just putting off bad news until 2007? If you can get an update, I'm sure it would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Byron, glad to deal with pm/e-mail, but I really believe this is a D* problem. Last night I checked my H20 and I get the 11-1 (WPIXDT) station in clearly.....the signal comes off of the same feed that is split off to the HR20...prior to that I had the feed to my HR10 which also was fine. I checked with antenna.org & WPIXDT is at virtually the same location as the other locals which come in close to or at 100%...the fact that I get a "not acquired" for WPIXDT, not even a weak signal seems to make this an HR20 problem.... In any event let me know what the station says, I appreciate the help.


Just confirming here, 
NY DMA
2 HR20s with the same problem: 
ZIP Code : 11563
Channel # : 11-1, 11-2
Call-Sign : WPIX-DT (CW and Tube)
Description of Problem: Guide; Info there but no A/V; 
message 771
strength had been at 100%
rescanned and rebooted still 771


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

dpluta said:


> Earl, isn't this getting a bit ridiculous?
> 
> It seems pretty obvious that the 10B release (or the HR20) does not fully support OTA. There are simply too many people (all over the country) reporting problems with OTA. The vast majority of these reports are not reception problems.
> 
> ...


OTA has been enabled for what... 7 days now?
And you are already at the conclusion that it must be the physical tuners....

I am not really expecting to see an "update" till after the holidays, as just with most companies... they have plenty of people out on vacation.

So yes, they are working on it... and the more information the better.


----------



## billt1111 (Aug 16, 2006)

dpluta said:


> Earl, isn't this getting a bit ridiculous?
> 
> It seems pretty obvious that the 10B release (or the HR20) does not fully support OTA. There are simply too many people (all over the country) reporting problems with OTA. The vast majority of these reports are not reception problems.
> 
> ...


Not sure I follow the logic. How can it be an obvious "global" problem? Many are working fine. I have 2 HR20s. Both working perfectly via satellite and OTA. All 30 ATSC channels present and accounted for. They are probably looking at all the reports trying to spot patterns in the noise in order to develop the "fix" you are demanding. Also, half of the reports here are install and user errors. They have to filter those out as well.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

One thing to keep in mind that OTA has a pretty public eye on the HR20 now, unlike previous receivers. And I think quite a few of the reports may just be bad setups or no setup at all and a lot of people that have never tried OTA before. I've already seen a couple posts from people thinking they got OTA via the sat dish, they didn't even have an antenna or a cable going into the antenna input! Also seen quite a few where replacing a cable or splitter solved the problem. Most people aren't very educated on OTA yet and are new at it. 

Also these new people may have incorrect antenna setups. OTA is an art, it really is, not a science. A quick cruise of the AVS local forums will find many people spending many weeks getting OTA to work properly on the older equipment (and not just D* receivers). The same antenna that works for me may not work at all for someone 2 miles away from me.

So while I think there are definately issues on the HR20 (such as the digital channel 2/3 thing and definately guide data) I also think a lot of the reports may be poor/new setups that haven't been through the full range of OTA troubleshooting. These people should really go to their local AVS forum thread and post their antenna setups and see what other people in the area are doing.


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

billt1111 said:


> Not sure I follow the logic. How can it be an obvious "global" problem? Many are working fine. I have 2 HR20s. Both working perfectly via satellite and OTA. All 30 ATSC channels present and accounted for. They are probably looking at all the reports trying to spot patterns in the noise in order to develop the "fix" you are demanding. Also, half of the reports here are install and user errors. They have to filter those out as well.


To be fair to the first guy. This is a HUGE problem. And i've been waiting for someone to explain to me how it can be a user/antenna problem if you plug your OTA into the TV and get a perfect signal, perfect picture on all local HD's through the TV and then plug it directly into the SAT receiver and get 771 on all channels. This is the issue right now and its very, VERY widespread. You can find tons of postings on this board and DirecTV's own forum about the issue.

Im a pretty technical guy and i've read every comment on the board on this topic. Its either a hardware, software or frequency mapping problem..... i just wish i knew which it was and what kind of timelines we are looking at to fix it. My area doesn not have HD locals via D* so the sat receiver is my only leg to stand on if I want to record HD locals. If I had other options, I wouldnt be so aggravated.

Im most dissapointed that they went national with this release knowing this issue is out there.

Either way, I think we are approaching it properly by documenting the issues here. If its a hardware problem, i hate to think of what's going to have to happen to rectify this.

So i'm hoping these post(s) make it to the right people and we get some resolve soon.


----------



## McSparren (Nov 16, 2006)

ZIP Code : 60606
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: 771

I can get 2-1 with H-20 and directly to TV. Only change was plugging into HR-20.


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 70447
Channel # : 8-1
Call-Sign : WVUE-DT
Description of Problem: 771


Channel # : 20-1
Call-Sign : WHNO-DT
Description of Problem: 771


Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WGNO-DT
Description of Problem: 771


Channel # : 49-1
Call-Sign : WPXL-DT
Description of Problem: 771

All of these come in in the 90's on my HR10, and direct connect to the TV tuner. I can get two subchannels from WXPL, subcahnnel 1 and 4, but not subs 2-3.


----------



## larcar (Sep 22, 2006)

Zip 44054
My caller ID has never worked, must subscribe message. Now not even that shows up. 
Also all my off air channels come in except 3-1, 3-2, 3-3? (WKYC). 3-1 is a vhf channel but so is 19-1 and it comes in, the rest are uhf. They are the same distance away and only 1 degree apart? I am using a roof mounted antenna on a 2 story house and about 20 miles from the towers. 
I have a H20-600 and all the channels come in. I also have a H20-100 and same problem no ota 3-1. My tv's built in tuner picks up 3-1 with a signal strength of 75-80 %. All my signal strengths through HR20 are within that range and even better but 0 signal on 3-1.
Through the years I have had a Toshiba, Samsung, and LG HD receivers with ota and they all picked up 3-1 with no problem.
Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hubba Bubba (Dec 21, 2006)

Closest City (Chicago): LaGrange
ZIP for primary DMA:60525
ZIP for secondary DMA:

Channel: 2-1 ; WBBMDT No Signal, Details in Guide
Strong signal (100%) on old Hughes HIRD-E8, comes in fine
.....


----------



## Pizzle_Wizzle (Dec 18, 2006)

Closest City: Huntsville, AL 
ZIP for primary DMA:35749
ZIP for secondary DMA:

Channel: 48-1, 48-2, 48-3 ; WAFF-DT No Signal, Details in Guide
Channel: 54-1, 54-2 ; WZDX (Fox affiliate) No Signal, Details in guide.


----------



## Richi (Sep 13, 2006)

Since I have tried all sorts of variants to get OTA of channels that are not in D*s zip code alllocations, I have cometo the conclusion that the HR20 DOES NOT DO an OTA scan the way that E86 and HR10 does. If it did, it would show a response to ALL THE STATIONS that are active in this area be it from San Diego and those that are in the Tijuana Mexico area. Note: The other channels are noted as "Regular Schedule" listing. That can be overcomed by doing a Manual recording or a time/channel recording. Right now I am very disappointed the way HR20 is functioning now.


----------



## tigwlowe (Dec 21, 2006)

63376
5-1, 5-2
KSDK-DT
Tuning but no A/V, Guide OK, OTA signal strength 100%


----------



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

ZIP Code : 60607 (west loop area of Chicago)
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WBBMDT 
Description of Problem: Searching for signal (771), Shows up in Guide, It works fine when connected directly to TV


----------



## Ismert (Dec 14, 2006)

Zip Code 64131

9.1 KMBC-DT (771) Tuning but no A/V, Programs listed in Guild
19.1 KCPT-DT (771) Tuning but no A/V Programs listed in Guild
62.1 KSMO-DT (771) Tuning but no A/V Programs Listed in Guild

I can recieve these channels just fine on my Digital TV.

80" attic antenna


----------



## carrot (Aug 3, 2006)

Bay area KRON 4 MPEG-4 HD on satellite has been radiating KRON 4-2 terrestrial for at least the last two days. The guide data is for 4-1 as it should be.

This one is hard to blame on the HR10 especially as the OTA tuner barely can lock.

I guess KRON says not my fault and DTV say the same? That makes the generous assumption that anyone is awake in the control rooms of KRON or DTV and further confirms that ATSC OTA is just a part time hobby for analog chief engineers who want to push the date off yet another 2 years until they retire.


----------



## dpluta (Sep 5, 2006)

It's murphy's law. Or someone else's. For every one person that reports a problem, there are probably ten others that have the problem, but dont bother to report it. I worked in computer tech support for over ten years and that's how it works. This one seems pretty obvious when people from CA to NY are reporting problems. I had an H20 and OTA was perfect. It's not perfect with an HR20. In fact, it's downright defective.

Also, you darned right I'm *demanding* a fix. I didn't get this box on a freebie or special deal. I shelled out $300 for it and it's been broken in one form or another since day one. I'm really sick of all the gushing that goes on around here. Oh, D* is so great for making the box work the way it should have when it was first released. What a load of crap.

Trust me, if they didn't have me by the balls on a two year commitment, I'd drop this thing in the ocean. It's great when it works. However, if my refrigerator worked like this box, I'd starve. The technology involved is not cutting edge. D* released a defective product and they know it. Very few of the posters on this board can say that this thing has worked perfectly for them. If they do, I'd bet they're lying.

Dont bother telling me to call retention or to bail out. When you're on a two year commitment, they tell you to buzz off and pay your bill. Retention only works when they dont own your ass. I've been with D* since 1994. I've had plenty of opportunities to get rid of them. Apparently, it my mistake for not doing so. I now have to live with my choice. If I sound unhappy with this box, YOU"RE DARN TOOTIN I am. They want their money, but god forbid they should deliver a functioning product.

I appreciate what Earl does on this board. He does not work for D*. I assume he has buddies over there and that's fine. I'm telling you not to get on my case for voicing my displeasure with this box. A LOT of people are having problems. Why dont you do some reserach and look at ALL the threads dealing with OTA. They are not limited to one or two. There's a ton. 10B should never have been released. I downloaded it, because I want what was promised me when I bought the box and it still doesn't work anyway.

That's my logic. Got it now?



billt1111 said:


> Not sure I follow the logic. How can it be an obvious "global" problem? Many are working fine. I have 2 HR20s. Both working perfectly via satellite and OTA. All 30 ATSC channels present and accounted for. They are probably looking at all the reports trying to spot patterns in the noise in order to develop the "fix" you are demanding. Also, half of the reports here are install and user errors. They have to filter those out as well.


----------



## Bluewaterfreak (May 21, 2004)

Zip Code 32225

Jacksonville, FL

4-1 WJXTDT (771) No A/V, Programs listed in Guild
12-1 WTLVDT (771) No A/V, Programs listed in Guild
12-2 WTLVDT2 (771) No A/V, Programs listed in Guild
25.1 WJXXDT (771) No A/V, Programs listed in Guild

I can recieve these channels with my Digital TV.

70" attic antenna


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

dpluta said:


> It's murphy's law. Or someone else's. For every one person that reports a problem, there are probably ten others that have the problem, but dont bother to report it. I worked in computer tech support for over ten years and that's how it works. This one seems pretty obvious when people from CA to NY are reporting problems. I had an H20 and OTA was perfect. It's not perfect with an HR20. In fact, it's downright defective.


I agree, I know someone who called D* today and spoke to customer service and tech support about this OTA problem , they both stated that he was the first to complain about this problem, and since no one was complaining about it, it must be his antenna. They stated he had to much gain (50 miles from nearest tower) and needed and antennuater (sp?) .


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> OTA has been enabled for what... 7 days now?
> And you are already at the conclusion that it must be the physical tuners....


I'll back you on the "it's not a tuner issue". My HR20's OTA worked fine with both Santa downloads for the almost 1 week prior to OTA going public. Then when OTA went public on Tuesday, all of my boxes (H20, HR10-250 and HR20) lost the same 3 channels. At least the H20 and HR10-250 can scan for channels and I can watch the lost channels on those boxes, but the scanned channels do not carry program data in the guide.

From what I can see in the signal meter on the H20, which shows the frequency it's trying to tune, for some reason new market data must have been pushed for New Orleans that is telling the boxes to look for these 3 channels on the wrong frequencies. (well for 2 of the channels - WGNODT (ch26 - DT15) and WNOLDT (ch38 DT40) it's actually trying to find the licensed frequencies now but these 2 stations have been sharing WPXLDT's (DT50)transmitter since Katrina and broadcasting on 2 subchannels. WVUEDT is trying to tune to DT9 when it's actually DT29). So for now, on the H20 and HR10-250, I have 2 listings for each of these 3 channels - 1 with the Program Guide data that won't tune the channels b/c the mapping data being provided is wrong, and the scanned channels which have no program data in the guide. Once the proper frequency match data is provided, the channels will map properly in the guide and tune.



billt1111 said:


> Also, half of the reports here are install and user errors. They have to filter those out as well.


For the reasons I posted above, I doubt this assertion. I'd say that many are the result of bad market data being pushed to the boxes, otherwise I wouldn't have suddenly lost the same channels on my other 2 non-H20 boxes at the same time or have seen the H20 tuner searching for a signal on the wrong frequency. Oh, every report I've seen here from the New Orleans market is reporting the exact same channels as being listed with no signal.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

I must say that except for a few problems my HR20 is getting much more livable with the new release. So far it has recorded with no problem, the OTA are active (a couple of channels missing), and PQ is pretty good. As far as OTA goes, has D* given any reason the 10-250 could scan channels, the H20 could scan OTA channels, and breaking the progression the HR20 has the inability to scan channels? To me it seems a lot easier if each receiver can autoamatically scan the channels its' attached anetenna can see than to have every receiver produced check back to a data base. It has to be a logistical nightmare to keep that databased updated for each zipcode in America, not to mention worldwide.


----------



## superchief (Dec 22, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... I have gotten some feedback from the DirecTV team.
> 
> Your ZIP Code : 60477
> Channel # : 2-1
> ...


Zip Code: 89135
Channel #: 3-1, 3-2
Call Sign: KVBC
Description: 771

My other 2 Samsung HD boxes pull these OTA stations in just fine with an 85-93 signal strength.


----------



## btmoore (Aug 28, 2006)

94611
Channel 2.1, 2.2, Call sign- KTVU, Network - Fox City - Oakland, Frequency Assignment 56, Signal Strength 100%, problem 771 error.

I have no problems with any of my other HD tuners, HR20 is the only box that has issues with this channel.


----------



## Blitz68 (Apr 19, 2006)

Zip Code: 53181
Channel: 12-1
Call Sign:WISN-DT
Description: The HR20-700S is reporting 0 signal strenght on bot tuners for 12-1 but the channel comes in great with no dropouts.


----------



## scottia (Oct 10, 2006)

ZIP Code : 75043
Channel # : 8-1
Call-Sign : WFAADT 
Description of Problem: Tuning but no A/V; 771


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Since a lot of these cities are reporting the same channels being screwed up, is there going to have to be a full new software download to fix them all? an ideas of when? Sunday night football in HD is coming up in 2 days and thats one of the channels screwed up in my area!!!!


----------



## DaHound (Nov 20, 2006)

Zip: 36107 

WAIQ-DT	26.1	PBS 771
WMCF	45 TBN 771
WAKA	8 CBS 771
WFRZ-CA	34	FMN	771
WBMM	22 CW 771
WAIQ 26 PBS 771
WBXM-CA	5	BOX 771
WAKA-DT	8.1	CBS 771

All work direct connect into TV.


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

I was wondering about exactly what say-what posted about above. At least for the New Orleans area, since many channels have had to change Xmitters, that if the HR20 doesn't scan, it wouldn't fin the moved channels. And if the channel data is just wrong in other places, they would see the same symptoms. 

I would agree that it feels like the box was released before it's time, but as a "technology guy" I enjoy the process of finding and fixing. My wife, hiowever, does not, and just wants a box she watch some TV on, so I hope D* is getting close to having a stable solution soon, at least for some peace in my home :lol:


----------



## jbellanca (Sep 1, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> So: I am asking you all to report your issues... here


Your ZIP Code : 30318
Channel # : 42-1
Call-Sign : WTHC-LP
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Cannot tune to channel


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sjso395 said:


> Since a lot of these cities are reporting the same channels being screwed up, is there going to have to be a full new software download to fix them all? an ideas of when? Sunday night football in HD is coming up in 2 days and thats one of the channels screwed up in my area!!!!


Sorry, there is ZERO chance of their being any type of software update this weekend. However, a lot of the issues are "data" related, in the guide data. And there is still a chance that those may be corrected by then.

However, just like most companies this time of the season... These are the top two weeks for vacations, so....


----------



## Ken Massingale (Nov 30, 2006)

Earl,
Some additional info on Zip 29657, 7-1, WSPA
Info in guide, 771 message and 'searching for signal'

It has started trying to come in this morning after I did the OTA channels over from scratch. It comes in fine, then breaks up and pixelates, goes away then starts the sequence over.
I have re-done the OTA setup almost daily and today is the first time it would capture the frequency at all.
Is this coincidence or perhaps things are being worked on?
The station still comes in fine with a strong signal with the antenna connected to the Samsung TV.
Ken


----------



## blackjd1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Since the HR20 does not scan it would appear to be a frequency mapping problem. The HR20 is trying to pull from the wrong or outdated frequency stats. For example my closest tower is less than 5 miles away. My Sony XBR1 tv can practically pull it in without an antenna, with the antenna the tv tuner pulls it in at 100%. On the other hand, with the HR20 it comes in 771 at 0% Explanantion: The channel mapping through the Directv guide is wrong. Should be an easy fix; however, I am puzzled as to why they did not just enable scanning. Seems to be a much easier fix.


----------



## 70xbr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

New Orleans, LA
Zip 70448

Channel #: 8-1 (29 digital)
Call-Sign: WVUE-DT
Description of Problem: 771

Channel #: 26-1 (50 digital)
Call-Sign: WGNO-DT
Description of Problem: 771

Channel #: 38-1 (50 digital)
Call-Sign: WNOL-DT
Description of Problem: 771

Channel #: 49-2 (50 digital)
Call-Sign: WPXL-DT (WGNO-DT)
Description of Problem: Signal is 95-100% No A/V

Channel #: 49-3 (50 digital)
Call-Sign: WPXL-DT (WNOL-DT)
Description of Problem: Signal is 95-100% No A/V

I can receive these channels just fine on my Sony.

These also were received by the HR20 for a few days and then stopped last night.


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Same here..New Orleans area..

Zip is 70460

8-1, WVUE-DT Reports 771
26-1, WGNO-DT, same, 771
38-1, WNOL-DT, same 771



They all worked on the Hr10-250 this morning before the tech swapped it out for the HR20.

Thanks Earl!


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Metairie, LA 70006

Same as the other New Orleans area posters

Fox 8-1 (771) search for signal

ABC 26-1 (771) search for signal

wnol 38-1 (771) search for signal

OTA direct to TV works with these channels but not through the HR20


----------



## CompGodd (Dec 22, 2006)

Zip is 23666

10-1, WAVY-DT Reports 771

Absolutely horrible reception on all other channels. TV directly beside it gets 90-95 on almost all HD channels.


----------



## Ozone007 (Dec 22, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 64801
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : KODEDT 
Description of Problem: Guide info is available, but no tuning; 771.

This channel can be tuned successfully with the ATSC tuner within my TV.


----------



## raleighHD (Sep 17, 2006)

I've been reading about the OTA issues with the HR20. Well, they're apparently working on something because my H20-600, which has never had problems with OTA, will not pick up any OTA stations at all and I'm getting no signal. This just happened this afternoon. I tried a rescan but that will not work. Hopefully the technical folks understand the difference between the H20 and the HR20. I'm in Raleigh, NC


----------



## travelswiss (Oct 24, 2006)

Zip 98119
Channel 4.1 message 771
KOMO-DT
Channel comes in great with the ATSC tuner in my Sammy TV.


----------



## dsterna (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 53719
Channel # : 3 3 3-1
Call-Sign : WISC
Description of Problem: I have this channel listed 3 times. I had D*TV locals until this morning then cancelled them. Unplugged/replugged unit. Still get extras in the guide. If I edit the channel lits, only 3-1 is there - as I would expect.


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Zip: 85737 (Tucson, AZ)
Channel # : 18-1
Call-Sign : KTTU-DT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 9-1
Call-Sign : KGUN-DT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-1
Call-Sign : KUAT-DT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-2
Call-Sign : KUAT-DT2
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-3
Call-Sign : KUAT-DT3
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-4
Call-Sign : KUAT-DT4
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

terryi said:


> Zip: 97224
> City: Portland, OR
> 
> 12-1 KPTVDT 100/100 signal, guide ok, 771 <------------ problem


KPTVDT 12-1 added a dash into their call letters (Making it KPTV-DT 12-1) For some reason while the ATSC tuner in the TV had no problem with it both the HR10 & HR20 couldn't handle it. I did a clear and rescan of the OTA channels on the HR10 and the new channel with the dash in the call letters showed up in the channel list with the old no dash KPTVDT greyed out. Unfortunately the new channel doesn't show up in the guide. On the HR20 the new channel doesn't show up at all, only the old no dash channel with a 771.

The same thing just happened last night with KPDXDT 49-1.

It's being discussed on the Portland, OR - OTA - AVS forum
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?t=168423&page=183&pp=30

HR10 - HDMI - 6.3a-01-2-357
HR20 - Component - 0x10b
TV - Olevia 37" LCD HD
Antenna - Zenith Silver Sensor


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Channel : 7-2 
WHIODT Dayton
Missing from Guide, unable to tune, no trouble message. I have 7-1 in the guide and a good signal A/V. All other Dayton area stations good.

Seconday Market, Cincinnati, OH Zip 45201
Channel : 19-2
WXIXDT Cincinnati
Missing from Guide, unable to tune, no trouble message. I have 19-1 in the guide and a good signal A/V. All other Cincinnati area stations good.

I am able to receive all the sub channels on my Humax HFA-100.

Emails and calls to DirecTV, negative results, They say to check the antenna for problems and go to antennaweb.org.

There is nothing wrong with my antenna or wiring it works great on my Humax receiver and my analog TV's.


----------



## Steve9060 (Jul 25, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 06473
Channel # : 8.1
Call-Sign : WTNH-DT
No signal strength, 771
can practically pick it up without an antenna on my Sony TV, usually a great signal, with set top antenna, with my roof mounted on the HR20 get almost no reception if any.


----------



## tvolivier (Dec 23, 2006)

St Louis
Zip: 63017

4-1 KMOVDT 771
9-1 KETCDT 771
9-2 KETCDT2 771
9-3 KETCDT3 771
9-4 KETCDT4 771
30-1 KDNLDT 771

Full guide info but no signal acquired on each channel. All channels are received on my older HR10-250 DVR, but not the HR-20


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

Something strange has happened in the last couple of days, as now my HR 10 is acting the same as my HR 20. I cannot get WVUE 8-1 or the others listed in my earlier post. If i look at my off air signal meter on the HR10, i have mid-90's for strength, but the HR10 won't tune. Plugged straight into my two TV's tuners, I receive all channels just fine.


----------



## Locktite (Dec 15, 2006)

Buffalo NY
Using Zip Code 14301
Woke up this morning to the local PBS station (43-1,43-2,43-3) missing from the guide. Instead it appears to have been reallocated to 17-1,17-2,17-3 in the guide. Guide data is there and signal strength meters show good signal on all three stations but unfortunately nothing but a black screen on all three channels. No A/V and no 771 code. Obviously changes are being attempted but not always successfully!


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

Bribo said:


> Something strange has happened in the last couple of days, as now my HR 10 is acting the same as my HR 20. I cannot get WVUE 8-1 or the others listed in my earlier post. If i look at my off air signal meter on the HR10, i have mid-90's for strength, but the HR10 won't tune. Plugged straight into my two TV's tuners, I receive all channels just fine.


Clearing and re-scanning all channels brought the missing channels back. Strange.

I appears that the callsighns have changed. I now have two channel 8-1's. One shows as WVUEDT, and one as FOX8HD. The old WVUE doesn't tune, and FOX8HD does. Same for all other missing channels.


----------



## whaler (Dec 23, 2006)

KLTLDTS 18.3 & 18.5 HAVE GOOD SIGNAL, NO RECEPTION 
KVHPDT 29.1 HAVE GOOD SIGNAL, NO RECEPITON 

Lake Charles, LA 70601


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

mikeny said:


> Just confirming here,
> NY DMA
> 2 HR20s with the same problem:
> ZIP Code : 11563
> ...


As others have posted, this is most likely a general D* issue and not a HR20 issue. I am getting the same thing with my HR10 that has NOT been upgraded to the latest software. A rescan of OTA stations (the HR20 really should have this for just these types of situations) shows a duplicate 11-1 and 11-2 identified as theCW11 and Tube. Someone from WPIX station engineering, who also has an HR10, replicated the issue and then contacted Tribune Media Services yesterday to confirm that they have the correct PSIP data/guide information. Apparently, TMS does have the correct data, so TMS has forwarded the issue on to D*. Hopefully, it will get resolved soon.


----------



## jbongiovi (Sep 27, 2006)

JC Sollie said:


> KVBCDT 3-1, 3-2 (NBC)
> KLASDT 8-1, 8-2 (CBS)
> KLVXDT 10-1, (PBS)
> KTNVDT 13-1 (ABC)
> ...


Have you got this worked out yet? I'm in 89135 and everything that loaded came with sound. I'm getting no reception of the 3s or of the 5s. Everything else is okay. Used to get everything without a problem with OTA on my HR10-250.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

UPDATE

30345
WPBA-DT
Shows as 30.1 in the guide, probably mapped to 21.1, but is actually broadcasting on 21.3. Nothing on 21.1 or 21.2 during scan on my TV's ATSC tuner


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Zipcode: 37757

Knoxville, Tennessee

10-2 WBIR- Won't pick up during scan

54-4 WPXK-Won't pick up during scan


Both channels come in fine on Sony OTA Tuner

Can receive on HR10-250


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 97007 - Beaverton, OR
Channel # : 12-1
Call-Sign : KPTVDT
Description of Problem: 771

I am able to tune into this station going directly from the OTA antenna into the TV.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Zip Code: 50401

3-1
KIMTDT
771 Message especially when recording a Satellite Channel and comes in when it wants to it seems like

3-2
KIMT-SD
Missing From Guide (Weather Radar)

24-1
KYINHD
Missing From Guide

24-2
KYINSD1
Missing From Guide

47-1
KXLTDT
Message 771

All these channels come in on my H20 Receiver and my Digitial Ready HDTV

47-1 has Signal Not Acquired on both Tuner 1 and Tuner 2 but on my Digitial Ready HDTV it shows 5 out of 6 bar strength


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

don't know how the software works, but is there anyway D* can activate scanning on the tuners through software update vs replacing the tuner?


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I belive they are planning on activating scanning, but didn't for the initial release.


----------



## dwk78 (Sep 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 37129 
Nashville Local Channels

Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : WKRNDT
Description of Problem: Shows in guide, but unable to tune to it. Just get 771.

Channel # : 2-2
Call-Sign : WKRNDT (Local Weather)
Description of Problem: Shows in guide, but unable to tune to it. Just get 771.

Both of these stations work fine when I hook up my antenna to the OTA tuner that is in my TV.


----------



## jwilkens (Oct 13, 2006)

Zip code 08098
Channel 12-1 WHYYDT - shows up in guide - 771

I have read that the HR20 does not actually scan for DTV signals; rather, it downloads the channel info from the satellite. This station has recently changed its frequency from UHF 55 to 50 - perhaps wrong setup info is being sent. Receiving this channel is the only reason I needed OTA since is has wonderful HD programming and is not included in the D* MPEG4 package. This channel comes in fine on my TV (Panasonic 42" plasma).


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

jwilkens said:


> Zip code 08098
> Channel 12-1 WHYYDT - shows up in guide - 771
> 
> I have read that the HR20 does not actually scan for DTV signals; rather, it downloads the channel info from the satellite. This station has recently changed its frequency from UHF 55 to 50 - perhaps wrong setup info is being sent. Receiving this channel is the only reason I needed OTA since is has wonderful HD programming and is not included in the D* MPEG4 package. This channel comes in fine on my TV (Panasonic 42" plasma).


Same problem here in western Jersey with WPIXDT. It's the only one I need also. Oh well- I hear the "fix" is coming soon!


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Zip Code: 37757

Knoxville

10-1 WBIR

In guide, 100 signal strength , no picture, but no 771


----------



## HDinVT (Dec 14, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 05452
Channel # :33-1
Call-Sign : WETK-DT 33.1 PBS BURLINGTON VT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; 


Also we are getting WVTA-DT 41.1 - 41.5 in our guide, which is not available in this part of vermont. Yet, 41.2 does have signal strength on the meter, and the guide is associating it with 33, but tuning it we get 771... so something is really confused with PBS in VT.  


The other weird thing here is that 3.1, 5.1, and 44.1 all get a signal strength of 100, but 22.1 is around 55 on a good day... :eek2: They all transmit from the same location on Mt. Mansfield... Oh, and my old HNS reciever has great signal strength on all of the channels, but it is on the second floor. 


I am using indoor "rabitt ears" on both recievers.


----------



## ballemand (Dec 24, 2006)

All of the below can obtain relatively strong signal strength (82 to 96) on my SONY XBR 34" tube TV.

Your ZIP Code : 70374
Channel # : 8-1
Call-Sign : WVUEDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 70374
Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WGNODT 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 70374
Channel # : 38-1
Call-Sign : WNOLDT 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 70374
Channel # : 49-2
Call-Sign : WPXLDT2 
Description of Problem: 771

Your ZIP Code : 70374
Channel # : 49-3
Call-Sign : WPXLDT3 
Description of Problem: 771


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

jeffloby said:


> Zip Code: 37757
> Knoxville
> 10-1 WBIR
> In guide, 100 signal strength , no picture, but no 771


Same runaround here in northern NM:
Zip Code 87507
Station is in Albuquerque, I'm in Santa Fe.
13-1 KRQE
In Guide, 90 signal strength, no 771; but no picture/sound
Called the station and spoke to a lass in the newsroom who said she'd kick the one person in the control room to turn on the HD.

All other HD channels come in at 70-100, all clear and strong reception -- including a sister channel to 13. 13-1 can't be counted on to be on at any time in HD.

Pats game just started up -- 13-1HD never did come on!


----------



## gonzlobo (Jul 4, 2006)

Ed Campbell said:


> Pats game just started up -- 13-1HD never did come on!


It's on OTA at 11:17


----------



## JAH (Dec 24, 2006)

Zipcode: 97701, Bend, Oregon
Station: KOHD, ABC, channel 51
Problem: Channel not listed, yet I receive the channel on my tv's receiver


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

ZIP 48867 FLINT MI DMA
Station WDCQ-DT (35-1 to 35-4)
771 error
in guide ok, but will not tune it. signal meter shows 85% strenght, but will not tune. Gave feedback earlier (this tread page 3) on adding WDCP (19-1 to 19-4). It is added, but I get no signal on that station. One of the two should work. They do work on my existing H20 on station 19 (DT15).


----------



## whaler (Dec 23, 2006)

ZIP Code : 70601 Lake Charles, LA
Channel # : 18.1 Get 18.3 and 18.5
Call-Sign : kltldt3

Channel # : 30.1, 30.2
Call-Sign : KVHP (analog Channel is 29)

29.1 shows up in guide will not tune , good signal 


These are missing from 

Get these channles on H-20 and tuner on digital TV


----------



## jokerz (Dec 22, 2006)

zip code: 60610
channel: - ALL

plug into TV get all HD OTA channel, plug into HR20 keep getting "searching for local market". I have done every type of reboot in all the forums + hard reset. still ZIP =(

-JkZ


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

So pleased to have OTA activated, but after about 10 days with one of the local HD channels signal "Not Acquired", and reading 9 pages of posts of others with one or more channels with the 771 message, I'm surprised that this issue has not been resolved by D* by now.

Does anyone have any projected date for this to be fixed...?

Happy New Year.... hopefully with all locals being viewed through OTA !!


----------



## lkatzeff (Dec 10, 2006)

Appears in the guide. OK on the Plasma tuner, Works on 2.2 on HR10-25. 2.1 has no signal. Probably PSIP problem with the local station. However; HR20 is the only one that does not receive any signal on 2.1 or 2.2. 
Scanning again did not help. 

San Francisco
94132

All other local channels OTA appear where they should be.


----------



## dhurt (Mar 10, 2006)

ZIP=93711
Channel #40-2
KVPTDT2
The channel is listed in the guide and shows 95% signal strength
but no picture and get searching for channel 771


----------



## mnassour (Apr 23, 2002)

ZIP Code : 78759
Channel # : 36-3
Call-Sign : KXAN-DT
Description of Problem: 771

36-1 and 36-2 are normal. 36-3 appears and is properly received by the HR10.


----------



## brittonx (Dec 26, 2006)

ZIP 14505
Marion, NY

20 Miles from Rochester NY towers with a 5-story high hill 200 yards away from the house towards the Rochester towers.

50 Miles from the Syracuse towers. Clear LOS to them.

With Antenna pointed at Rochester NY
*Chan - Call - HR20 - H20*
8-1 - WROCDT - 70% - 95% 
10-1 - WHECDT - <771> - 45-65%
13-1 - WHAMDT - 50% - 60-75%
31-1 - WUHFDT - <771> - 100%

With Antenna pointed at Syracuse NY both units perform similarly. 
*Chan - Call - HR20 - H20*
3-1 - WSTMDT - 85% - 90%
5-1 - WTVHDT - 95% - 100%
9-1 - WYSRDT - 90% - 95%
68-1 - WSYTDT - 95% - 100%

I just replaced my H20 DirecTV HD receiver with the HR20-700S
I have a good quality long-range antenna on the roof with an antenna rotor. I am using an antenna mounted pre-amp. The signal output from the pre-amp power module inside the garage goes directly to the receiver via a high-quality quad-shielded RG-6 cable. (I am not using any diplexers)

With the H20 I was receiving consistently good signals on most channels. When I swapped out the H20 and replaced it with the HR20 and upgraded the firmware, I have not been able to get a consistent signal on the meters and what I do get less than the signal I got on the H20.

For the channel test and signal meters on the HR20, I ensured I waited for at least 60 seconds prior to determining the signal% or 771

*By the way, what I wouldn't give for an OTA signal meter on the info banner or page when on a channel. It's a pain in the a** to navigate through the menus to get to the OTA signal meters.*

--Britton


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 33461
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WPTVDT
Description of Problem: Can't even tune to channel ["Channel Not Available"], not in guide.

Comes in on my HR10-250 and my TV's built in tuners just fine.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Am I right in saying that the OTA channels you receive comes from a DirecTV list they have and not a scan which is possible on the HR10-250 Tivo. The HR10-250 receives the same list but has the ability to scan for any extra channels that might be present.
I hope DirecTV adds OTA channel scanning in the near furture


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

For those in the San Francisco Bay Area, are you using an indoor, attic, or outdoor antenna to receive your OTA HD...?

I'm in Campbell and I'm curious if most of the problems we're experiencing are merely PSIP problems. Or is it _really_ a hardware/tuner issue?

For example, this past week Channel 2 has had some PSIP problems.

I'm wondering if you received the channels that you're reporting a problem with before getting the HR20.

Prior to getting the H20 and HR20, I had a Sony SAT-HD300 and picked up all of the OTA HD without a problem, once I put up a Channel Master 4228.

Currently, I've got the CM4228 which is split into my Sony KD-34XBR960's ATSC tuner, H20, and the HR20. And I've also got an indoor Jensen TV-910 hooked up to another H20, upstairs.

Just in case you didn't see my prior *post* in this thread.


----------



## kq5m (Oct 15, 2006)

Removed and added agains OTA on HR20 in Albuquerque area.

Zip Code: 87124

9.4 - missing
9.5 - missing

These are fine OTA on Sony TV with signal strength of 92/100.


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

Zip code 12157
Channel: 6-1, 6-2, 6-3
Call - WRGB-DT
Problem- Signal is strong (75 to 85) and consistant but I get a lot of freezes and occassional 771 message. It may indeed be looking for signal but watching signal meter for extended periods shows no drops.
All other channels in market are fine.


----------



## SunrayTVI (Oct 29, 2006)

Zip Code - Palm Springs, CA 92262

33-2 - KDFX-CA Fox, No Guide Data, Cannot view
42-1 - KESQ-DT ABC, No Guide Data, Cannot view

I can display these with 100% signal strength on my H20. However, I have no program data.

They will not display at all on the HR20.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

SunrayTVI said:


> Zip Code - Palm Springs, CA 92262
> 
> 33-2 - KDFX-CA Fox, No Guide Data, Cannot view
> 42-1 - KESQ-DT ABC, No Guide Data, Cannot view
> ...


Edit: 
I forwarded your post to the Program Director for KDFX and KESQ, who is a friend of mine. Here was his response:

"We do provide guide data to Tribune (as well as TV Guide, TV Data and
FYI television). PSIP data is pulled from an FTP site managed by Titan
TV/decisionmark and placed into our signal. As far as I know the PSIP is
working fine for all our channels."

Bottom line, this is not a problem on his end. It's clearly a DirecTV issue.


----------



## SunrayTVI (Oct 29, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> I am forwarding this post to a friend of mine who is involved in supplying guide data to Tribune for those two stations. I'll let you know what he says.


THANKS!!!


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

McSparren said:


> ZIP Code : 60606
> Channel # : 2-1
> Call-Sign : WBBMDT
> Description of Problem: 771
> ...


I had antenna install today.Everything comes in great except WBBMDT,problem 771 message.Zip code 60181,about 20 miles west of Chicago.


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

Some info on this from "inside"

Our viewers in Portland began reporting this issue about a week ago and we've been chasing our PSIP systems ever since thinking it was a problem here.

In a conversation with DirecTV Broadcast Interconnect this afternoon, we were told that the guide data that's sent out on the satellite is actually not DirecTV's, but rather comes from Tribune Media Service (TMS) and is passed to the customer boxes without editing, checking or any other intervention from Direct.

TMS provides PSIP data files to stations and networks all over the country. DirecTV uses them and so, apparently, does Dish. What we were told is that this problem has occured before when TMS has failed to send the "tune to" channel data in the satellite guide files. Direct is blaming TMS for this problem for two reasons:

1. TMS has a history of this kind of problem
2. DirecTV asked TMS, last week, to do some general year end cleanup and updating of their data....

We'll be on the phone with the TMS people when they open tomorrow (they're in upstate NY)

Just thought I'd inject some new data in to the discussion.

Have a great day.

Ed


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Zip Code: 84067
Channel: 4-2
Call Sign: KTVXDT
Problem: Completely missing from the guide


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I talked to D*'s "upper level tech support" today to make sure they were aware of the Atlanta problems. He was insistant that the HR20 had an OTA scan and couldn't comprehend for a while that the channel info comes over the stream. He was saying that I don't get 42-1 because it doesn't come over the satellite. I think I finally got through to him and he's turning it over to their engineers.


----------



## HDSeeker (Dec 22, 2006)

Zip 31046
WMAZ-CBS

during my HR-20 OTA setup, the guide found 13-1 and 13-2

On my other Samsung tuner, I am receiving-
13-1 the primary channel for WMAZ in Macon GA
13-2 it is not being used at this time and showes a black screen
13-3 is the WMAZ Doppler Radar and weather.


The [email protected] HR-20 showes 13-2 as doppler.
I just get the black screen.
It will not let me tune the 13-3 channel and get the weather.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

It looks like TMS is having serious issues with the accuracy of their guide data.

My wife loves watching ATLC-DT, Ch 42.1 here in Atlanta because they have local info, restaurant reviews, etc. It's kind of like those local info channels you see in the hotels. Unless DTV decides to offer a plain OTA scan, we'll never be able to get this one because they don't report to TMS.


----------



## lanchefan (Dec 27, 2006)

Zip: 64870
Stations: 43.1/46.1
Call signs: KODE DT/KSNF DT
Problems: Stations on coming in the guide as 12.1/16.1. There are no broadcasts at this frequency.


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

FYI - I've passed on a partial list of affected stations, and a link to this thread, to a technician from Tribune Media Services. Hopefully, they can find something common in the data from the various files.

Ed


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

...and one further update on this issue this afternoon before I get back to work on more pressing items.

Information has been passed to DirecTV and they have now escalated it through a couple of engineering groups. Without saying too much, it sounds like some satellite reconfiguring may have been done on 12/19 and that this may be part of the issue.

At any rate, it's now recognized as a real problem and people who have their fingers on the apprpriate buttons are working on fixing it.

Ed


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

edwardewilliams said:


> ...and one further update on this issue this afternoon before I get back to work on more pressing items.
> 
> Information has been passed to DirecTV and they have now escalated it through a couple of engineering groups. Without saying too much, it sounds like some satellite reconfiguring may have been done on 12/19 and that this may be part of the issue.
> 
> ...


Ed,

It's great to have you in the forum! Someone with your pedigree will do a lot toward getting some of the right people to listen to us.


----------



## mr2pilot (Dec 27, 2006)

ZIP Code : 79758
Channel # : 23-1
Call-Sign : KPEJ-DT
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

edwardewilliams said:


> ...and one further update on this issue this afternoon before I get back to work on more pressing items.
> 
> Information has been passed to DirecTV and they have now escalated it through a couple of engineering groups. Without saying too much, it sounds like some satellite reconfiguring may have been done on 12/19 and that this may be part of the issue.
> 
> ...


Outstanding! Thank you! :joy: :jumpingja


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

lamontcranston said:


> Ed,
> 
> It's great to have you in the forum! Someone with your pedigree will do a lot toward getting some of the right people to listen to us.


Well, I can't guarantee that I'll be checking in a lot and I can't guarantee that I'll be able to help with many issues, but thanks.

This issue affects viewers of my station, so it's up to me to try to solve it - that's what I'm paid to do. In the process of working the issue over the last week or so, I've stumbled across a number of internet forums where the issue is being discussed at length. I think in this case, we just got a "perfect storm", if you will, of happenstance - one of the stations affected is one of mine, we also happen to be customers of TMS and DirecTV as a company as well (TMS provides our local program guide tables and we work with Direct in various ways) and I also happen to be a DirecTV customer who happens to own an HR10-250 DVR (and I have other engineers on my staff who also use that reciever) so we can actually see the problem as a DirecTV customer would see it. Given all of that, it just seemed logical for me to make the neccessary phone calls.

There's not much more I can do at this point. It's in the hands of the folks at Direct and TMS now - but hopefully they have more data now and can use it to find a solution.

Ed


----------



## k0rww (Aug 20, 2006)

St. Louis MO area 63379

2-1 KTVI-DT (FOX)
4-1 KMOV-DT (CBS)
5-1 KSDK-DT (NBC)
5-2 KSDK-DT (NBC Weather)
9-1 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-2 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-3 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-4 lKETC-DT (PBS)
11-1 KPLR-DT (CW)
11-2 KPLR-DT (THE TUBE)
30-1 KDNL-DT (ABC)
46-1 WRBU-DT (MNT)

All missing from guide.
Setup finds them all and they're all selected.
Signal strength good on all channels.
HR10-250 work correctly.


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

New Orleans, LA market.

Zip: 70447

Channels in Guide but incorrectly mapped to wrong frequencies:

8.1 FOX (WVUE)
26.1 ABC (WGNO)
38.1 CW (WNOL)


----------



## Pizzle_Wizzle (Dec 18, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 35749
Channel # : 54-1
Call-Sign : WZDXDT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Tuning but no A/V; 771


----------



## danman71 (Nov 21, 2006)

ZIP Code: 61951 (Champaign-Decatur-Springfield DMA)

Software: 0x10b

Missing from HR-20, but my Samsung TV tuner found directly:
17-2 WAND-SD (weather)
20-2 WICS (TubeTv)
23-2 WBUI-DT 
51-2 WEIU Mhz Wor (World News)
55-2 WRSP-SD


----------



## majikmjk (Jul 12, 2006)

ZIP Code : 60559
Channel # : 11-1
Call-Sign : WTTW-DT
Description of Problem: Channel signal goes in and out (dropped picture w/ 771). Signal meter on it show it going in and out on both tuners. At times, either tuner could be in the 80's and then the signal goes to 0.

I have the OTA antenna set up to go directly to the TV and signal is good and does not drop picture.


----------



## remlle (Aug 22, 2006)

software level 0x10b

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 2-1
Call-Sign : KTVIDT
Description of Problem: error 771

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 4-1
Call-Sign : KMOVDT
Description of Problem: error 771

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 5-1
Call-Sign : KSDKDT
Description of Problem: No error black screen no AV

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : KSDKDT2
Description of Problem: No Error black screen no AV

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 9-1
Call-Sign : KETCDT
Description of Problem: error 771

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 9-3
Call-Sign : KETCDT3
Description of Problem: error 771

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 11-1
Call-Sign : KPLRDT
Description of Problem: No error Black screen No AV

Your ZIP Code :63021
Channel # : 30-1
Call-Sign : KDNLDT
Description of Problem: error 771

All Channels come in great fine and clear on my Philips Plasma TV (model 42PF9630A) right next to it with the same Antenna Lead.
All signal strengths appear to be good. high 80s to high 90s.
HR10-250s working great.


----------



## FmrFrtDog (Nov 24, 2006)

Zip: 40201, 40059 Louisville, KY

Chan: 3-2 (RF Ch 47)
Call: WAVEDT2
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.

Chan: 3-3 (RF Ch 47)
Call: WAVEDT3
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.


Chan: 11-2 (RF Ch 55)
Call: WHASDT2
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.


Chan: 21-2 (RF Ch 8)
Call: WBNADT2
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.


Chan: 21-3 (RF Ch 8)
Call: WBNADT3
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.


Chan: 21-4 (RF Ch 8)
Call: WBNADT4
Prob: Missing from HR20 Guide, H20 shows it in scan. Try to tune manually returns chan not available.


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Just posted this on OTA Issues, might be of interest

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=768526#post768526


----------



## RxMan1 (Jun 1, 2005)

ZIP CODE: 79407
CHANNEL#: 11-1
CALL-SIGN: KCBD-DT
Problem: In guide, but getting 771.


----------



## Jedi144 (Dec 29, 2006)

Zip 60014
Crystal Lake, IL

WBBMDT
771
Works on HR10-250
Works H20


----------



## smitmor (Dec 21, 2006)

ZIP CODE: 71111
CHANNEL#: 12-3
CALL-SIGN: KSLA-DT
Problem: Weather, missing from guide.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

mdernst said:


> New Orleans, LA market.
> 
> Zip: 70447
> 
> ...


Confirmed from zip 70433 (Covington, LA - New Orleans DMA)

8.1 is mapped to channel 9. It should be *29* (sub-channel 1).

26.1 is mapped to 15 (its pre-Katrina frequency), Should be 50, sub-channel 2.

38.1 is mapped to 40 (pre-Katrina frequency again), should be 50, sub-channel 3.

The two that reverted to their pre-katrina frequency can be explained by old data sneaking in.

8.1 being mapped to 9 looks like a simple typo. WVUE-DT has always been on 29, it has never been anywhere else since originally going on the air.

Doing a manual scan will find these mis-mapped channels and add them to the guide with no guide data. ("Regular Schedule" appears in the guide for them.)

Since the onset of this problem, I've been watching my "to do" list and, each day, canceling each recording that's scheduled for one of the affected channels and replacing the recording with a manual "time based" recording on the "found" channel.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

By manual scan, do you mean actually inputing the channel number on the remote??


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

bobinyuma said:


> By manual scan, do you mean actually inputing the channel number on the remote??


No, by selecting "Scan for off the air channels" in the menus. That causes the unit to scan all OTA frequencies and find whatever it can. I have an HR10-250 DirecTV with TiVo receiver.

My wife is engrossed in a soap at the moment and would not take kindly to me looking up the exact menu selection sequence.  I'll try to edit this post to add it later.

Anything it finds that matches the satellite data for the zip code selected, it simply "ignores". Anything that doesn't match, it adds and attempts to match to something in the satellite data. If no match is found (as none is in this case, since the satellite data is wrong) it simply identifies by its branding in the OTA data stream, and populates it's guide data with "Regular Schedule".

Upon a manual scan, at my location with my antenna, I also usually find WVLA 33.1 (NBC Baton Rouge) and WLOX 13.1 (ABC Biloxi).


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

12/29/06 @ 1045 PST - I'm hearing a rumor that the problem may be fixed or is in the process of being fixed at this time. I'm not near a receiver right at the moment. anyone care to do a check? Ed


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

edwardewilliams said:


> 12/29/06 @ 1045 PST - I'm hearing a rumor that the problem may be fixed or is in the process of being fixed at this time. I'm not near a receiver right at the moment. anyone care to do a check? Ed


Ed,

Still not fixed in the New Orleans market. I just forced my HR10-250 to reaquire the channel data from the satellite by resetting up my local off air channels and then did a manual rescan of off air channels. No change as of yet.

Mike


----------



## TVRO85 (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks like it might be fixed...

My HR20 can now (again) tune to Portland Fox KPTV on 12-1.

Didn't even have to re-scan.

And the program guide looks accurate beginning at noon PT.

Way to go, edwardewilliams. Thanks.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

mdernst said:


> Ed,
> 
> Still not fixed in the New Orleans market. I just forced my HR10-250 to reaquire the channel data from the satellite by resetting up my local off air channels and then did a manual rescan of off air channels. No change as of yet.
> 
> Mike


FYI this is the problem on the HR20, not the HR10.


----------



## dvelleco (Oct 26, 2006)

edwardewilliams said:


> 12/29/06 @ 1045 PST - I'm hearing a rumor that the problem may be fixed or is in the process of being fixed at this time. I'm not near a receiver right at the moment. anyone care to do a check? Ed


No luck here in Providence, RI market. The following still do not work, but are all fine on all other tuners in house connected to same antenna (i.e. Sony HDTV, Panasonic HDTV, Samsung HDTV, H20, and HR10-250)...

Zip Code: 02879

6-2 WLNEDT2 Not in guide
12-2 WPRIDT2 Tunes but only black screen (80% signal strength)
28-1 WLWCDT 771 message
36-1 WSBEDT Tunes but only black screen (68% signal strength)
64-1 WNACDT Tunes but only black screen (72% signal strength)
64-2 WNACDT2 Tunes but only black screen (72% signal strength)
69-2 WPXQDT2 Not in Guide
69-3 WPXQDT3 Not in Guide
69-4 WPXQDT4 Not in Guide


----------



## weaselfest (Dec 29, 2006)

zip code 52240

2-2 KGAN DT2 not in guide
9-2 KCRG DT2 not in guide
28-2 KFXA DT2 not in guide

also have noticed consistent differences in signal strength between OTA tuner 1 and OTA tuner 2 on the same channel, which are fed by the same cable. kinda flakey that one shows no signal and the other is bouncing around 80%, and I can watch a perfectly good picture on another HDTV while this is going on.


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI this is the problem on the HR20, not the HR10.


Actually, we've now confirmed with DirecTV that it's not a box-specific problem. Some boxes behave very differently with the same data anomoly, however.

And we now have solid confirmation that the problem is fixed here in Portland. Viewers we've contacted are again seeing 12.1 where it belongs and with guide data correctly.

One hopes that whatever the fix was will now propigate across the nation in the coming hours and days.

Ed


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

Just another big thanks to you for all help and info you've provided on this, Ed. It's a bit less frustrating to at least have someone on the "inside" letting us know that they are working on it. Thanks again, and happy New Year!


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

edwardewilliams said:


> 12/29/06 @ 1045 PST - I'm hearing a rumor that the problem may be fixed or is in the process of being fixed at this time. I'm not near a receiver right at the moment. anyone care to do a check? Ed


Here in the Des Moines, IA DMA, there was a change. I now see Ch 8-2, KCCI weather summary. That's totally new as of today.

We are still missing:

13-2 WHO Weather Radar
23-1 KPWG (CW)
56-1 I can't recall it's name/callsign.

8-2 showed up in the Guide automatically. I then redid my OTA setup to see if I could get 13-2, 23-1, or 56-1....no luck. So while this is the first progress I've seen since OTA was turned on (in terms of getting the missing channels), We are still missing the one's noted above.

Thanks for your help Ed...it got us at least one new channel!


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Did a reset of OTA and still no 69-1 or 30-1 in Atlanta.


----------



## 70xbr2 (Dec 22, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> Confirmed from zip 70433 (Covington, LA - New Orleans DMA)
> 
> 8.1 is mapped to channel 9. It should be *29* (sub-channel 1).
> 
> ...


You would think that Tribune could get their own stations (26.1 WGNO & 38.1 WNOL) mapped correctly.


----------



## mikeharden (Nov 15, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 98205
Channel # : 4-1
Call-Sign : KOMO-DT
Description of Problem: 771

All others are fine, 4-1 worked until two days ago.


----------



## SunrayTVI (Oct 29, 2006)

TVRO85 said:


> Looks like it might be fixed...
> 
> My HR20 can now (again) tune to Portland Fox KPTV on 12-1.
> 
> ...


Still no luck out here in the Palm Springs area -

Zip Code - Palm Springs, CA 92262

33-2 - KDFX-CA Fox, No Guide Data, Cannot view
42-1 - KESQ-DT ABC, No Guide Data, Cannot view

My H20 shows the channels but no guide data and the HR20 shows neither of the two...


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

bonscott87 said:


> FYI this is the problem on the HR20, not the HR10.


It affects all DirecTV receivers with OTA ATSC tuners. The H10, H20, HR10, and HR20. (Albeit with slightly different symptoms, in come cases.)


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

70xbr2 said:


> You would think that Tribune could get their own stations (26.1 WGNO & 38.1 WNOL) mapped correctly.


When these stations came up on their temporary post-Katrina frequency (which they are still on) in January 2005, they were mapped correctly in the DirecTV data within 48 hours after coming on line.

At the time, I contributed this fast update to the fact that the stations are in fact owned by the same company that provides the mapping data.

I'm with you, It's sad. Tribune apparently suffered a burst of incompetence!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

No joy here.

New Orleans locals are still miss-mapped as described previously as of 10:20 AM Dec. 30.


----------



## mistaj (Dec 30, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> No joy here.
> 
> New Orleans locals are still miss-mapped as described previously as of 10:20 AM Dec. 30.


Zip: 70119
New Orleans, LA

I'm in the mid-city area of N.O. and experience the same problems with my HR10-250. Just wanted to say thanks for keeping me posted, Fish Man. I hope they can straighten things out quickly. I'm gonna pull my hair out without having the Saints' game in HD. Now I'll be forced to go to a bar and drink excessively.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

mistaj said:


> Zip: 70119
> New Orleans, LA
> 
> I'm in the mid-city area of N.O. and experience the same problems with my HR10-250. Just wanted to say thanks for keeping me posted, Fish Man. I hope they can straighten things out quickly. I'm gonna pull my hair out without having the Saints' game in HD. Now I'll be forced to go to a bar and drink excessively.


For the saints game: Do a manual scan, watch (and/or do a manual time based recording) off of "8-1 FOX8HD" which the manual scan will find.

Ohhhhh... but you wanted an excuse to drink excessively...


----------



## mistaj (Dec 30, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> For the saints game: Do a manual scan, watch (and/or do a manual time based recording) off of "8-1 FOX8HD" which the manual scan will find.
> 
> Ohhhhh... but you wanted an excuse to drink excessively...


Hehe, true! But, I'll give that a shot right now. Thanks for the info...


----------



## mistaj (Dec 30, 2006)

Fish Man said:


> For the saints game: Do a manual scan, watch (and/or do a manual time based recording) off of "8-1 FOX8HD" which the manual scan will find.
> 
> Ohhhhh... but you wanted an excuse to drink excessively...


Ran the manual scan as suggested. That's definitely a workable temporary solution. I can deal with no program info while D* gets their issues sorted. Certainly better than a CSR trying to send out a technician to do absolutely nothing. Thx again...


----------



## KurtV (Dec 21, 2006)

ZIP Code : 70433
Channel # : 8-1
Call-Sign : WVUEDT
Description of Problem: Guide info present but channel won't tune, 771, no signal on signal meter.

ZIP Code : 70433
Channel # : 26-1
Call-Sign : WGNODT
Description of Problem: Guide info present but channel won't tune, 771, no signal on signal meter.

ZIP Code : 70433
Channel # : 38-1
Call-Sign : WNOLDT
Description of Problem: Guide info present but channel won't tune, 771, no signal on signal meter.

All of these channels are available when my antenna is connected directly to my Samsung DLP TV


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

Zip Code: 33761
Channel: 10.1
Call Sign: WTSP

Channel shows on guide but can't tune. Getting message 771. At times a tuner shows signal levels in the 60s but no picture. Most of the time, the meters show no signal. Get a picture when I connect to the tv.


----------



## wlg24 (Dec 23, 2006)

DCSholtis said:


> Cleveland OH 44131
> 
> 3-1 NBC HD WKYC-DT
> 3-2 Weather Now WKYC-DT
> ...


zip code 44202 (Aurora, Ohio)

3-1 NBC HD WKYC-DT -no signal 
3-2 Weather Now WKYC-DT -no signal 
3-3 NBC SD feed WKYC -no signal

5-1 ABC HD WEWS-DT - 100% signal strength
8-1 FOX HD WJW-DT - 100% signal strength

19-1 CBS HD WOIO-DT - 95% + signal strength

43-1 My Network WUAB-DT - no signal
43-2 The Tube WUAB - 95% signal strentgh

Direct TV was out today. They confirmed that the HR20-700 CANNOT receive VHF channel 2, the location of WKYC DT 3.1, 3.2, & 3.3. It's a flaw in the tuner. The VHF 2 signal (WKYCDT3.1) coming off my OTA is 100% when the feed from this OTA is connected to my old H10-250. The picture is also perfect when the same feed is connected directly to the tuner on my Sony XBR Bravia40. But "no signal" when the SAME feed is connected to the HR20-700.


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

zip code: 10566
channel: 11-1, 11-2
call sign wpixdt(cw11), wpixdt2(the tube)

It's been a few weeks and the problem with wpix, new york metro area have yet to be resolved. I've reset the OTA several times hoping it will be rectified. I am still getting no signal on 11-1 and 11-2. When I check my H20(which SCANS) it still reads and (2) 11-1s wpixdt and cw11, and (2) 11-2 s wpixdt and the "the tube". The second 11-1(cw11)and 11-2(the tube) have the images and audio the other is blank. Why don't they just activate the scanning, if it is capable of scanning, in the hR20s. I can live dublicates in the channel guide for now, as long as I can get an image on one of them.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> zip code: 10566
> channel: 11-1, 11-2
> call sign wpixdt(cw11), wpixdt2(the tube)
> 
> It's been a few weeks and the problem with wpix, new york metro area have yet to be resolved. I've reset the OTA several times hoping it will be rectified. I am still getting no signal on 11-1 and 11-2. When I check my H20(which SCANS) it still reads and (2) 11-1s wpixdt and cw11, and (2) 11-2 s wpixdt and the "the tube". The second 11-1(cw11)and 11-2(the tube) have the images and audio the other is blank. Why don't they just activate the scanning, if it is capable of scanning, in the hR20s. I can live dublicates in the channel guide for now, as long as I can get an image on one of them.


Same exact problem here in NJ with my HR20(the H20 has no problems) What really increases the frustration is that WPIXDT (11-1 and 11-2) is the only "local" we can't get in HD through the sat! Earl...any updates on a national "fix"?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

*Just curious*
Does the HR20 have the same tuners as the H20, only having the scanning feature turned off or are they completely different tuners?


----------



## HDSeeker (Dec 22, 2006)

Mavrick said:


> Market: Macon, GA 31208
> 
> Channel: 13-1
> Call -Sign: WMAZ-DT
> ...


The issue with 13 in Macon is very strange.
I just did a new search and the HR-20 found 13-1 and 13-2
13-3 is the real doppler sub channel in Macon.
13-2 is an empty channel that has no programming at this time.
The guide is calling 13-2 doppler in error.
They have some major issues with the guide.
I know I am old school, but why can't they just design a unit where I can do my own search?


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Sep 18, 2006)

bobinyuma said:


> By manual scan, do you mean actually inputing the channel number on the remote??





Fish Man said:


> No, by selecting "Scan for off the air channels" in the menus. That causes the unit to scan all OTA frequencies and find whatever it can. I have an HR10-250 DirecTV with TiVo receiver.
> 
> My wife is engrossed in a soap at the moment and would not take kindly to me looking up the exact menu selection sequence.  I'll try to edit this post to add it later.


I have been trying to do this to watch the Saints game in New Orleans on WVUE, but I can't find any function on the HR20 that allows you to do a manual scan. Is this only a function of the HR10 or is there a way to do this with the HR20? All I see are options to reset the local channels, which just gets more guide data from DirecTV. I don't see anything to just scan what my OTA antenna can get.

-Jeff


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

Jeff, there is no functionality in the HR20 to do the manual scan, only in the HR10. If you only have a 20, there is nothing you can do except go straight to the TV until D* gets the guide data right.


----------



## Cleophus (Dec 31, 2006)

Seattle area (south snohomish county)
98296

These are all channels that I recieve with the H20 and not the HR20. Incidentally, there are a couple of channels that I recieve with both, but with the HR20 they drop signal quite often. 

The tuner (or software) in the HR20 appears to be quite inferior to the unit in the H20.

Also, the ONLY channel I recieve with no issues is 7-1 KIRO-DT


4-1
KOMO-DT

KING-DT
5-2

9-1
KCTS-DT

13-1
KCPQ-DT

16-1
KONG-DT

22-1
KMYQ-DT

33-1
KWPX-DT

42-1
KWDK-DT

KWOG-DT
56-1


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Same exact problem here in NJ with my HR20(the H20 has no problems) What really increases the frustration is that WPIXDT (11-1 and 11-2) is the only "local" we can't get in HD through the sat! Earl...any updates on a national "fix"?


Technically you can't get MY 9 in HD or PBS HD through the SAT either. Still that's 1 of the 3 (at least) that should come in easily.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> Technically you can't get MY 9 in HD or PBS HD through the SAT either. Still that's 1 of the 3 (at least) that should come in easily.


That's true. 11-1 is actually the one I want the most. There has to be a lot of watchers in the NY area waiting for this!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Bribo said:


> Jeff, there is no functionality in the HR20 to do the manual scan, only in the HR10. If you only have a 20, there is nothing you can do except go straight to the TV until D* gets the guide data right.


:eek2:

There's no way to manually add an OTA ATSC channel to the HR20? Either by scanning for it or manually "telling" the receiver to tune to a particular frequency?

That's an absolutely egregious feature omission! :eek2:

Makes me like my HR10 that much more!


----------



## Bribo (Sep 15, 2006)

It's true, Fish Man, you can't do it. You get what comes over the stream PSIP, or not at all. It's a pain, I haven't been able to get Fox ro ABC since hooking my antenna to the HR20. Works on my HR10 tho....


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

San Francisco area, zip code 984901

Update on status, 12/31 1PM

KTVU HD 2-1 and 2-2
This station use to run HD on 2-1 and an SD repeat on 2-2
About 10 days ago they dropped the SD repeat, moved HD to 2-2 and took down 2-1. Local viewers report that the station's PSIP was messed up for a while after the change, and that they had to resort to re-scans and manual tuning to find the HD stream on 2-2. By today's football games, however, everyone except us lucky HR20 owners, was watching the HD on 2-2.

After re-running local channel setup on my HR20

Setup still shows both 2-1 and 2-2 as valid local OTAs
Signal meter shows zero on 2-1 and 80+ on 2-2
The guide shows program listings for both 2-1 and 2-2. 
The listing for 2-1 is the correct one for KTVU HD (now broadcasting on 2-2)
The listing for 2-2 is clearly bogus. It appears to be the listing or a Fox station in the Atlanta or Philadelphia area. (e.g. It shows 2-2 carrying the Atlanta vs. Phila game in HD (!) at the same time 2-1 is supposedly showing the 49ers game in HD - a legal and technical impossibility.)

Tuning to either 2-1 or 2-2 on the HR20 produces a black screen and the 771 message.

I'm guessing that the bogus program listing for 2-2 is mapped to the physical OTA frequency for some station near Atlanta or Phila rather than 56-2, which is the correct frequency for S.F.

PS: Even after DTV and Tribune get this one straightened out - - hopefully before the playoffs start - - you just know there will be problems like this in the future. What the HR20 desperately needs is a way to bypass the EPG and tune OTA stations manually via PSIP or (even better) direct physical channel entry when this sort of thing is going on. I'll be posting that suggestion over in the bug fix area.


----------



## woofpup (Feb 8, 2006)

jwilkens said:


> Zip code 08098
> Channel 12-1 WHYYDT - shows up in guide - 771
> 
> I have read that the HR20 does not actually scan for DTV signals; rather, it downloads the channel info from the satellite. This station has recently changed its frequency from UHF 55 to 50 - perhaps wrong setup info is being sent. Receiving this channel is the only reason I needed OTA since is has wonderful HD programming and is not included in the D* MPEG4 package. This channel comes in fine on my TV (Panasonic 42" plasma).


Ditto... I get 12-2 and 12-3 with perfect signal quality but 12-1 gives a 771. Seems like it's tuning to the wrong "real" channel/frequency.


----------



## toph (Dec 19, 2006)

zip code: 33603
channel: 8-1, 8-2
call sign WFLADT, WFLADT2

HR20 shows 33% Signal Strength - TV tuner locked at 73. I do not get 771, but the picture appears to be a tiled mixture of both 8-1 and 8-2 at the same time. OTA for 8-1 and 8-2 worked fine via the HR20 until last night. Interstingly, I had an issue with 10-1 (WTSPDT) via HR-20 OTA (771) that seemed to have cleared. In all cases the channels work perfectly via the ATSC tuner in my TV.

Chris


----------



## kaminsco (Nov 27, 2006)

wlg24 said:


> zip code 44202 (Aurora, Ohio)
> 
> 3-1 NBC HD WKYC-DT -no signal
> 3-2 Weather Now WKYC-DT -no signal
> ...


Did the D* state what will happen with vhf channel 2? Will we never receive it?


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

Buffalo, NY area (Williamsville, NY) 14221 zip code

I get message 771 for ALL but WUTV-DT 29.1

I have 0% signal strength on both OTA tuners.

All guide data is correct and in the guide.

I have re-forced OX10B twice, reset a few times, reset local with different local zip codes, and nothing changes. 

I have a Sony KDS60A2000. I have a Terrestrial Digital DB4 rooftop antenna with no obstructions to teh direction of the OTA signals in any direction. The KDS60A2000 tuner picked up EVERY local HD OTA channel with its tuner, and the picture was amazingly clear. 

Anyone else in Buffalo, NY area having problems with teh HR20 OTA tuner since OX10B?


----------



## dlt21 (Sep 13, 2006)

Are there any problems with OTA in Los Angeles area using HR20 ? Thinking of hooking up with 3 lnb dish until 5lnb gets installed.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

My local Denver HD channels are giving me 771 as well, and no picture. All of the other HD channels are fine. I tried a restart, but no dice.

Anyone know what's up?


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

mattfro said:


> My local Denver HD channels are giving me 771 as well, and no picture. All of the other HD channels are fine. I tried a restart, but no dice.
> 
> Anyone know what's up?


Is there snow/ice on your dish? Your HD locals come from one specific satellite and if your spot beam is marginal, then any build up of snow/ice might cause their loss, but no loss of others.


----------



## mattfro (Dec 17, 2006)

Dish is perfectly clean. I didn't even lose one bit of service during our last two blizzards. Includibf when we got 3 feet two weeks ago.


----------



## toy4two (Aug 18, 2006)

I got my HR20 a few days ago here in San Diego.

Prior to my HR20 I had a SIR-TS160.

I cannot figure out how to pick up all the Tijuana OTA HD stations here. I get them nice and strong on my old box and like watching their HD soccer and news here in the states. 

The HR20 only lets me choose 2 ZIP codes, Tijuana doesn't have any zip code. Is there a default ZIP code I can enter that will let me get all the OTA stations in my area??

Really missing out on 3 HD stations I should be getting, could be a huge oversight by Directv that can be fixed in an update.:nono2:


----------



## Daring Dude (Jan 2, 2007)

ZIP Code: 99352
Channel: # 19-1
Call Sign: KEPR-DT
Description of Problem: Seems to be tuning but no A/V

Signal strength is 85+ on one tuner, 90+ on the other. 771 appears briefly, then nothing but a blank screen. Unfortunately, the HR-20 is my only means of digital tuning, so I can't say if I can tune station on another receiver.


----------



## Jeff Richardson (Sep 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay... I have gotten some feedback from the DirecTV team.
> 
> They are working on these as fast as they can, but... they want a little bit more information from us... to help it go a lot faster, and narrow things down a bit.


Earl, these posts have been up for a while now. Now that the holidays are over, do you have any information on when these problems will be fixed by DirecTV and/or Tribune? Since I am in New Orleans I am most interested in getting the stations fixed here, but for the sake of everyone I hope they fix them all at once, and very soon.

Would it do any good for me to call DirecTV and complain to a CSR, or is that just wasting my time?

-Jeff


----------



## z4nola (Dec 20, 2006)

Knowing that the guide data in the HR20 is incorrect for New Orleans, I decided to find a secondary market that had a station similar to WVUE -- a digital frequency of 29 and an on air channel of 8 (that way it would map to 8-1). The Johnstown-Altoona, PA market (15904) has a station that fits this criteria -- WWCP-TV. 

I added zip code 15904 as the secondary market. 8-1 WWCPDT now shows up in my guide in addition to 8-1 WVUEDT. I now receive the high def signal of WVUE FOX-8 New Orleans on 8-1 WWCPDT. I was able to watch the end of the Fiesta Bowl in HD.

On 8-1 WVUEDT it continues to search for an on air signal. WWCPDT is a Fox affiliate, so the guide program info is correct for network programming. I am still unable to receive WGNODT. Unfortunately there is now market that duplicates the digital frequencies of WVUE and WGNO.

I spent one hour earlier today on the phone with seven different customer service reps. None of them would even entertain the possibility that the guide data is messed up. They all insisted it was a problem with my on air antenna. For all practical purposes, D* can opt out of supporting or troubleshooting any OTA-HD problems because they can always blame it on the antenna or some problem with the on air signal.


----------



## creese145 (Dec 19, 2006)

Harrisburg-Lancaster, Pa
17315
WPMT-DT Channel 43-1
Missing CHannel from lineup...


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Z4,

That is a FANTASTIC idea. NOW I can watch LSU beat Notre Dame Wednesday night! Thanks!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

z4nola said:


> Knowing that the guide data in the HR20 is incorrect for New Orleans, I decided to find a secondary market that had a station similar to WVUE -- a digital frequency of 29 and an on air channel of 8 (that way it would map to 8-1). The Johnstown-Altoona, PA market (15904) has a station that fits this criteria -- WWCP-TV.
> 
> I added zip code 15904 as the secondary market. 8-1 WWCPDT now shows up in my guide in addition to 8-1 WVUEDT. I now receive the high def signal of WVUE FOX-8 New Orleans on 8-1 WWCPDT. I was able to watch the end of the Fiesta Bowl in HD.
> 
> ...


Very clever solution! :up:

There's no point calling CSR's, our better connection to the people who can actually fix this are folks like Earl in this and other forums.

There are several other issues at present that suggest mangled guide data in general. DirecTiVos of all models are dropping season passes with a bogus reason of "someone in your household modified the season pass". This is the result of mangled guide data. Linky.

Also, folks with hacked units are finding messages in the system logs that refer to errors in the program guide data. (Looking for a link to the thread where I saw this.)

So, there are serious issues with the guide data at present. My bet is that they are generally related.

Still anxiously awaiting a fix for the miss-mapped channels in the New Orleans market.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Missing channels

Greenville NC Market
Missing from guide

WITN 7.3 (nbc)

WYDO 14.1 (fox)

WNCT 9.3 (weather radar)

Ral-Durham NC market
In the guide but screen is black

WRDC 28.2 (the tube)


----------



## jmartinez93 (Dec 14, 2006)

Still having the same problems for Tucson (Last OTA initial setup 1/2/2007 7:30AM MST)

FUNNY THAT THESE CHANNELS WORKED ON 0X104

Zip Code: 85737 (Tucson)

Channel # : 4-1
Call-Sign : KVOADT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 18-1
Call-Sign : KTTUDT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 9-1
Call-Sign : KGUNDT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-1
Call-Sign : KUATDT 
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-2
Call-Sign : KUATDT2
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-3
Call-Sign : KUATDT3
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 6-4
Call-Sign : KUATDT4
Description of Problem: 771; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W

Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : KOLDDT2 
Description of Problem: Missing from Guide; Tunes fine on ATSC Samsung 6187W


----------



## chewwy420 (Nov 28, 2005)

creese145 said:


> Harrisburg-Lancaster, Pa
> 17315
> WPMT-DT Channel 43-1
> Missing Channel from lineup...


I have it on mine! They even fixed the 8-2.

I would try re running your OTA setup...


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

No luck yet on KTVU 2-2 in S.F. Re-ran the OTA setup at 2pm our time and still got the bogus 2-1 and 2-2 listing.

Z4's work-around is great! Anyone have a handy link to a listing of all us OTA stations so I can find one that also broadcasts on 56-2


----------



## z4nola (Dec 20, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> No luck yet on KTVU 2-2 in S.F. Re-ran the OTA setup at 2pm our time and still got the bogus 2-1 and 2-2 listing.
> 
> Z4's work-around is great! Anyone have a handy link to a listing of all us OTA stations so I can find one that also broadcasts on 56-2


I used the Antennas Direct site to get the locate the digital frequencies. I had to go to the station websites to find out the on-air channel number.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> No luck yet on KTVU 2-2 in S.F. Re-ran the OTA setup at 2pm our time and still got the bogus 2-1 and 2-2 listing.
> 
> Z4's work-around is great! Anyone have a handy link to a listing of all us OTA stations so I can find one that also broadcasts on 56-2


I can not get KTVU 2-2 as well. My Sony TV and TiVo HD DVR both get it just fine. I wish the HR-20 had an OTA channel scan the way TiVo does. TiVo will allow you to run a "discover" scan where it'll search all frequencies and find the ones that are missing from the guide.

Well at least I know it's not me or my antenna. I hope they fix the channel mapping soon.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> San Francisco area, zip code 984901
> 
> Update on status, 12/31 1PM
> 
> ...


I used to work for TiVo. In the Series 3 (Cable and OTA box) there's a feature called mini-scan. You punch in the actual channel frequency with -0 (example: 54-0) and it'll scan frequency 54 for digital stations, and map the PSIP data. Or just enter 54, it would scan for analog, then digital, thus finding the digital channels (like 2-1, 2-2.) Or you just to in to setup and run a full OTA scan and re-map all of the channels (some without CG data if it's new.) I wish the HR-20 had such a feature. I played around with it and wasn't able to find any 'hidden' feature like this.
I'm not sure if the mini scan is in the DirecTiVo HD reciever. I know the full scan is, though.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Jeff Richardson said:


> Would it do any good for me to call DirecTV and complain to a CSR, or is that just wasting my time?





z4nola said:


> I spent one hour earlier today on the phone with seven different customer service reps. None of them would even entertain the possibility that the guide data is messed up. They all insisted it was a problem with my on air antenna.


This is the impression I get from the CSR's. They have no clue as to what's going on with OTA and it's frustrating when you know exactly what's causing the problem - thanks to everyone's input here. They told me I probably had a faulty diplexer - but I don't use one. They can try to blame the antenna but all of my setups also go to the TV's which can tune the missing channels plus 2 of the affected units (H20 and HR10-250) can scan for and find the missing channels - they just don't map to the guide info b/c of the faulty mapping data. They'll even try to tell you that the guide gets all of its OTA info from your antenna. It's so freaking frustrating talking to them on this issue.

Still, I'll probably try my luck with them again by Friday if things aren't straightened up by then.



z4nola said:


> Knowing that the guide data in the HR20 is incorrect for New Orleans, I decided to find a secondary market that had a station similar to WVUE -- a digital frequency of 29 and an on air channel of 8 (that way it would map to 8-1). The Johnstown-Altoona, PA market (15904) has a station that fits this criteria -- WWCP-TV.


Now that's something I thought of, but was too lazy to look up. Thanks.


----------



## PortlandSpartan (Oct 4, 2006)

PortlandSpartan said:


> Your ZIP Code : 97007 - Beaverton, OR
> Channel # : 12-1
> Call-Sign : KPTVDT
> Description of Problem: 771
> ...


Anyone in Portland still having problems with Fox 12? I still can't get it.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

say-what said:


> Still, I'll probably try my luck with them again by Friday if things aren't straightened up by then.


Look, don't waste your time. There isn't anything you or they can do to fix it. DirecTV is slowly, market by market it seems, fixing up the guide data and mapping issues. It will just take a while and no CSR or installer is going to be able to speed that up. Just sit back and wait basically and report back in this thread every week or so if still not fixed.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

Big News! I got Z4's "secondary market" trick to work for KTVU San Francisco! (Though some of the results were a little unexpected as noted at the end)

In any case, here it is step by step:

1) Start the local OTA setup from the top. (Actually, if you already have a secondary zip code entered, you should "reset locals" first to get rid of it, otherwise you'll get a terrible jumble of corrupted OTA stations. Putting in a new secondary zip does NOT automatically erase the old set of secondary market stations)

2) Put in a new York city zip code as your secondary (I used 10004)

3) When the searching is finished, go to "edit local stations" One of the new ones you'll see is WCBS DT 2-1. Add this to your active OTAs. You should also leave KTVU 2-1 and/or 2-2, so you get the correct program listings in the guide (or, I guess you could use Sat channel 2 for that, but this way it may be easy to see when DTV finally gets this mess fixed.) 

4) Scroll though the long list of OTAs and delete all the new ones from New York that were added to the list. The only one you want is WCBS.

5.) Don't forget to add WCBS to the favorites list you use so it will show up in the guide.

Now, when you tune to WCBS 2-1 you'll see the HD signal from KTVU!

Yipee!

Many thanks again to Z4 for thinking this one up. A couple of interesting questions and observations:

The first "substitute local" I tried was KNXV in Phoenix, which broadcasts its ATSC on 56, just like KTVU and WCBS. They are listed as having a SD repeat on PSIP 15-2. I loaded it all up per the above. Sure enough I got a listing for "KNXV 15-2" and the signal meter showed a big fat 90 (in actuality KTVU's 56-2/"2-2" signal) but I got a black screen/771 - just like when I try to tune KTVU 2-2. OBSERVATION: Apparently, your substitute station has to have BOTH the physical frequency of your missing station AND the same PSIP virtual channel. Apparently, KNXV mapped to 56-2, but since it was expecting a stream with a PSIP of 15-2, it didn't respond to the stream designated as. 2-2. 

So, I looked for a station that uses 56 as its physical ATSC frequency AND identifies it as virtual channel 2-2. I went through the process to add the NY stations to my OTA list only to discover that WCBS doesn't have a 2-2 channel, they only show up as 2-1. I figured I was hosed and would have to find a 2-2 in the Tulsa listing. But having come this far, I gave it a try and much to my surprise got signal strength and a KTVU picture. So my QUESTION is why? What am I missing here? Everybody in SF who uses a tuner other than the HR20 agrees that KTVU is now broadcasting on 2-2/56-2, as does an engineer there who answered my e-mail and is very aware of this problem. Likewise, none of the complaints here have come from NYC/WCBS, so I have to assume they really are broadcasting on 56-1/2-1. 

Maybe this weirdness will provide some kind of clue to the people at DTV trying to fix this. Maybe I'll have the energy to try some more experiments tomorrow. Right now, I just want to pop a beer and enjoy the football game in HD.

PS: I found a great listing of Digital frequency listings for the whole country at a URL I'll post in a minute or two (I'm not allowed to until I've made 5 posts here)


----------



## edwardewilliams (Dec 27, 2006)

PortlandSpartan said:


> Anyone in Portland still having problems with Fox 12? I still can't get it.


One of my engineers, who uses an HR20 at home, said that he was able to get everything back to normal by doing the OTA market setup again - the "local viewing area" or whatever it's called in that receiver. He says that he wiped the local viewing area data out, then reentered it again, forcing the box to go in and do a fresh setup for "Portland" and it seemed to clear all the crap out like the second 12.1, etc.

I'm not an H20 user myself personally, so I can't speak to it personally. 12.1 came back on my HR10 by itself once the data issue was fixed.

Ed


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

For those of you in other messed-up markets who want to try Z4's "substitute local" trick, you can find a list of all digital assignments at http://www.hdpictures.com/stations.htm

Scan down their list to find all stations with the same physical frequency for their ATSC as your missing local and the same identifying VHF channel, then proceed as above.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

RE Ed's comment about wiping your old local data clean (that's what "reset locals" does) It may be necessary after DTV has fixed the underlying problem with the guide data, but having done a total reset several times on my way to my "NYC in SF" fix I can testify it doesn't work yet in all markets. The guide is STILL showing KTVU broadcasting on both 2-1 and 2-2, signal strength on 2-2 but not on 2-1, and the HR20 refuses to show a picture on either, though it's happily showing one right now under the identity of WCBS 2-1 in NY.


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 93720 - Fresno, CA
Channel # : 18-1, 18-2 (shown on HR20 as 40-1, 40-2)
Call-Sign : KVPT-DT
Description of Problem: 771

The HR20 shows our local PBS affiliate (Channel 18) as 40-1 and 40-2 in the guide, which correlates to their assigned digital channel. However, they should be remapped to 18-1 and 18-2 (isn't this called the PSIP?). When I try to tune them in on the HR20 on 40-1 and 40-2, I get a 771 error message. Their signal strength on both tuners is excellent (90-100%)

I did Z4's trick and found another local market with a 18-1 that comes in on Digital Channel 40 (Zanesville, OH - 43701). Using that trick, the Fresno PBS came in like a charm on 18-1 on the HR20's guide. However, the Zanesville market did not have a 18-2, so I can't get the subchannel with most of the HD programming.

Any idea how long it will take for D* to fix this?


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

*wpix/cw11*
any update on the wpix/cw11 problem in the New York metro area?


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 78363 -Kingsville, TX
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (not shown on HR20)
Call-Sign : KIII

Shows on my tv but HR20 will not find. Was being picked up on my H10 . all others are showing and have 100% on both turners.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

After digging through an e-mail exchange I had with an engineering supervisor at KTVU, I think I have an answer to my question of why using Z4's trick of importing WCBS (NY) 2-1 to my guide should let me tune KTVU (SF) 2-2. 

The answer is that KTVU is NOT on 2-2. 

A lot of people here have reported that they are getting KTVU on 2-2, but that is a bogus indication caused by the same database errors that prevent HR20 owners from tuning the station at all.

My engineering contact is VERY aware of this problem and all the buzz it is causing on the various forums. He swears that KTVU HD is on 2-1 and has been all along. Think about it: Why would they change this channel after several years? It would cut off thousands of people with various PSIP-driven tuners until they did a re-scan and acquired the new sub-channel.

The DTV database appears to have 2 errors with regard to KTVU. First, it has KTVU 2-1 mapped to some frequency that doesn't exist in the S.F market, rather than UHF 56, where it resides. Second, it still lists KTVU 2-2 as a valid station located at ch 56-2. 

As a result, you get an indication of good signal quality at 2-2 and no signal at 2-1. The signal meter only reports the quality of the overall digital signal. You ask it to check the signal on 2-1; the database tells it to look at the wrong frequency; it reports nothing. You ask it to check 2-2; the database says to look at ch 56; it finds a good signal and says so. It pays no attention to the data contained in that signal.

However, when you go to actually tune a station, that data is critical. If you tell the HR20 to tune to KTVU 2-2, the database tells it to look for a bitstream (which might be just a part of the total signal) identified as 2-2 on channel 56. It sees the signal on 56, but doesn't see anything called 2-2. Result: black screen. OK. Tell it to try KTVU 2-1. Unfortunately, the database tells it to look for a stream labeled 2-1 on some bogus frequency. Of course, it finds nothing there (and completely misses the lovely 2-1 stream over at 56.) Again. Black screen.

Z4's trick works because the database listing for WCBS is correct. It says you'll find the WCBS 2-1 picture on channel 56 in a stream labeled 2-1. When you import this station into your S.F. guide and then tune to it, it looks for stream labeled 2-1 on UHF 56 and, sure enough, it finds one - - 3000 miles from home, being broadcast by KTVU.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> The answer is that KTVU is NOT on 2-2.


What's confusing is that up until recently I believe KTVU was running two streams. CH2 in SD at 2.2 and one in HD at 2.1. I speculate that the Tribune data that DirecTV (and TiVo) use as a databse had these mapped backward (2.2 for 2.1, and vis versa.) So when KTUV turned off the SD broadcast at 2.2 it screwed things up.
My HD-Tivo still gets 2.2 (which is really 2.1). The HR20 doesn't get either. I did do a 'discovery scan' on my TiVo which my have repaired the mapping (that might be why it's getting it at 2.2.)
Prior to the SD feed going down it didn't matter and no one noticed because both had the same programing.

I'm just speculating. It seems like a logical explination.

It definitely is at 2.1. Running an autoscan on my HDTVs and they pick up 2.1.

This threw me off. I had just put up a TV antenna, did a scan on my TV (got 2.1.) Then set up the HR20 for OTA. It didn't get 2.1 so I immediately assumed the tuner was weaker and that my atenna reception was marginal. It didn't take long to figure out that the antenna wasn't the problem, though.

I'm not too broken up over the error since I'm getting CH2 HD over satellite. Hence I don't need to do a workaround. I would like it to be fixed eventually.


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

say-what said:


> This is the impression I get from the CSR's. They have no clue as to what's going on with OTA and it's frustrating when you know exactly what's causing the problem - thanks to everyone's input here. They told me I probably had a faulty diplexer - but I don't use one. They can try to blame the antenna but all of my setups also go to the TV's which can tune the missing channels plus 2 of the affected units (H20 and HR10-250) can scan for and find the missing channels - they just don't map to the guide info b/c of the faulty mapping data. They'll even try to tell you that the guide gets all of its OTA info from your antenna. It's so freaking frustrating talking to them on this issue.
> 
> Still, I'll probably try my luck with them again by Friday if things aren't straightened up by then.
> 
> Now that's something I thought of, but was too lazy to look up. Thanks.


I too have the same fustrations this guy has. Not only do most of the CSR's not have any clue that the OTA function has even been activated, neither do the technicians that come to your house.

One of my LNB's went bad, causing me to lose about half my channels, while the tech was there, I thought I would ask about the OTA issue and his response was "we havent even't been told that the OTA function has been enabled."

So, yet again, I will post my missing channels. I have no idea whether its a mapping issue of the guide data or a problem with the software and tuner. ALL OF THESE CHANNELS TUNE PERFECTLY WITH GREAT SIGNAL DIRECT TO MY SAMSUNG PLASMA. The installer did see that if you receive signal to the TV, you should be able to get it through the SAT Receiver without any changes to your setup. I have seen people talking about (antenuators and cable lengths, etc,etc)

I believe it to be a software problem because on occasion, i can get one still frame from one or two of these channels. Its almost as though the tuner cannot lock these stations.

The installer said he believed it was a software issue but who know.

32258, Jacksonville, FL

Missing - 0 signal strength on HR20 tuners, full signal to TV

4-1 WJXT-DT
7-1 WJCT-DT
25-1 WJXX-DT
30-1 WAWS-DT
47-1 WTEV-DT

NBC - WJXX-DT is the only one that comes in reliably, at 100 percent strength.


----------



## purpledave (Oct 23, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> For those of you in other messed-up markets who want to try Z4's "substitute local" trick, you can find a list of all digital assignments at http://www.hdpictures.com/stations.htm
> 
> Scan down their list to find all stations with the same physical frequency for their ATSC as your missing local and the same identifying VHF channel, then proceed as above.


SPOFFO....

Good Job !!!! Thanks and Happy New Year. You are a Welcome addition to this Thread !!!! 

Dave


----------



## rabi (Feb 10, 2006)

gusbuf said:


> Buffalo, NY area (Williamsville, NY) 14221 zip code
> 
> I get message 771 for ALL but WUTV-DT 29.1
> 
> ...


gusbuf,
With my TERK HDTVa antenna or the Zenith Silver Sensor, I have no problem bringing in anything except 2.1(39.1) WGRZ-DT...Keep getting ext 771...

Everything else comes in except 17.1-17.3(43.1-43.3) WNED-DT because it's in 180degree direction...
ZIP CODE 14227

I got the HR20 at Christmas time and it's never known anything except 10B...


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Spoffo said:


> For those of you in other messed-up markets who want to try Z4's "substitute local" trick, you can find a list of all digital assignments at http://www.hdpictures.com/stations.htm
> 
> Scan down their list to find all stations with the same physical frequency for their ATSC as your missing local and the same identifying VHF channel, then proceed as above.


That listing is from 2003, and is not accurate for my area, so you might try the FCC database which is more up to date.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

hasan said:


> That listing is from 2003, and is not accurate for my area, so you might try the FCC database which is more up to date.


True that.

In New Orleans, its worse than DirecTV's flawed data!


----------



## rick11 (Dec 13, 2006)

Zip 45243
All show 771 - searching for signal
Guide shows all programs
5.1 wlwt-DT NBC
5.1 wlwt-DT Local weather
9.1 wcpo-DT ABC
9.2 wcpo-DT Local Weather
12.1 wkrc-DT CBS
19.1 wxix-DT FOX
19.2 wxix-DT FUSE Music
48.1,2,3... wcet-DT PBS
14.1,2,3... wpto-DT PBS
54.1,2,3.. wcvn-DT PBS
64.1 wstr-DT MNT

Was able to receive all of these in HD with my previous receiver

hope help comes soon!

rick


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

hasan said:


> That listing is from 2003, and is not accurate for my area, so you might try the FCC database which is more up to date.


Hasan, how do you get to the FCC database? Do you have a link to it? I went to the FCC website and became very lost....

Thanks for your assistance!


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

I just rescanned my HR20 and the New Orleans locals are back up and correct!

Just in time to watch LSU!


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

stogie5150 said:


> I just rescanned my HR20 and the New Orleans locals are back up and correct!
> 
> Just in time to watch LSU!


Also correct again on the HR10. No action necessary, it just corrected itself.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

magellanmtb said:


> *wpix/cw11*
> any update on the wpix/cw11 problem in the New York metro area?


I just checked on my HR10 (cleared OTA channels, called into D*, then rescanned for OTA) and 11-1 WPIX-DT still doesn't tune in correctly. Scanning for OTA stations still reveals the duplicate 11-1 theCW11 station.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

stogie5150 said:


> I just rescanned my HR20 and the New Orleans locals are back up and correct!
> 
> Just in time to watch LSU!


Yep, mine were working when I turned the unit on (all 3 systems) - just rescanning to clear out the secondary market workaround I had used.

Hopefully the rest of you will fall into line soon.


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

monetnj said:


> I just checked on my HR10 (cleared OTA channels, called into D*, then rescanned for OTA) and 11-1 WPIX-DT still doesn't tune in correctly. Scanning for OTA stations still reveals the duplicate 11-1 theCW11 station.


I just checked and it's back on the HR20! Just go to 11.1, WPIX-DT;The CW and 11.2 WPIX-DT2 ;The Tube.

Everybody Loves Raymond was on 11.1 and a Billy Idol video was playing on 11.2, The Tube.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

xarxa said:


> Hasan, how do you get to the FCC database? Do you have a link to it? I went to the FCC website and became very lost....
> 
> Thanks for your assistance!


http://fccinfo.com/cmdpro.php?sz=M&wd=1024

Enter in your search data and it will give you the info.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I just checked and it's back on the HR20! Just go to 11.1, WPIX-DT;The CW and 11.2 WPIX-DT2 ;The Tube.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond was on 11.1 and a Billy Idol video was playing on 11.2, The Tube.


YES!!! It is working....and I did not do anything.....just turned the tv on and went to the channel!!


----------



## z4nola (Dec 20, 2006)

Yippee! New Orleans is back!


----------



## DVRaholic (Nov 19, 2005)

mikeny said:


> I just checked and it's back on the HR20! Just go to 11.1, WPIX-DT;The CW and 11.2 WPIX-DT2 ;The Tube..


..
Thanks MikeNy... weird I check this just about every other day or so. I actually checked it tonight at about 6 pm when setting up a recording for my wifes Favorite show "Beauty and the Geek" on CW and it still was 771...
Even though this show is not in HD the OTA signal is much better than the Directv SD version.
THANKS


----------



## magellanmtb (Nov 19, 2006)

*11-1 ,wpix back working!*
mikeny, thanks for the update 
But, that's so strange, I had a 45 minute discussion with 2 techs and a supervisor this afternoon about the duplicate 11-1s on the H20 and no picture or audio on the HR20 problem. By the time I got to the supervisor, he basically told me there was nothing they could do and he doesn't see them fixing it in the near future. Essentially, he said I would just have to live with it because they don't guarentee OTA channels.


----------



## mtaz (Oct 5, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 78413-Corpus Christi,Texas
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2 (not shown on HR20)
Call-Sign : KIII


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

magellanmtb said:


> *11-1 ,wpix back working!*
> mikeny, thanks for the update
> But, that's so strange, I had a 45 minute discussion with 2 techs and a supervisor this afternoon about the duplicate 11-1s on the H20 and no picture or audio on the HR20 problem. By the time I got to the supervisor, he basically told me there was nothing they could do and he doesn't see them fixing it in the near future. Essentially, he said I would just have to live with it because they don't guarentee OTA channels.


I'm glad you guys are happy to get back 11.1/11.2. I enjoyed playing with my son with The Tube on tonight in the background.

magellanmtb,

What the techs told you is just another example of the disconnect that's been discussed here between different departments within DirecTV.

Of course this will happen again, so hopefully they will add autoscan to the HR20 in the future.


----------



## woofpup (Feb 8, 2006)

Just reset the off-air settings and intialized them again... Still no luck with 12-1 WHYY in the Philadelphia area. 12-2 and 12-3 come through with perfect signal strength where I am, but 12-1 sits with a 771. It seems DirecTV hasn't fixed it to map to the correct channel/frequency yet. grr.


----------



## monetnj (Sep 28, 2004)

mikeny said:


> I just checked and it's back on the HR20! Just go to 11.1, WPIX-DT;The CW and 11.2 WPIX-DT2 ;The Tube.
> 
> Everybody Loves Raymond was on 11.1 and a Billy Idol video was playing on 11.2, The Tube.


That is so strange. I must have missed it being fixed by no more than 20 minutes or so. Just glad it is back to normal.


----------



## jeffloby (Dec 3, 2005)

Knoxville, Tennessee
37757
10-2 Wbir
54-4 Wpxk

Not in satellite info
Needs to be added by Directv


----------



## kmw (Jan 4, 2007)

Anybody have HD local channels working with OTA correctly on an H20 (not HR20) in New Orleans?


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

monetnj said:


> That is so strange. I must have missed it being fixed by no more than 20 minutes or so. Just glad it is back to normal.


yeah... looks like they are making progress.


----------



## baimo (Sep 8, 2006)

yay 11.1 smallville hd


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

kmw said:


> Anybody have HD local channels working with OTA correctly on an H20 (not HR20) in New Orleans?


I do - my H20 had adjusted itself. My H20 was actually the 1st I had the problem with (well only by 30 to 45 minutes before the HR10-250 and HR20 were affected). All 3 of my units are fine. Try resetting your local market and then do a channel scan with the H20.


----------



## reguy (Jan 4, 2007)

Gainesville, FL 
Zip 32606



Channel # : 5-1
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT1 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-1, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #. 

Channel # : 5-2
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT2 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-2,and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #. 

Channel # : 5-3
Call-Sign : WUFT-DT3 (PBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 36-3, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #. 





Your ZIP Code : 32606
Channel # : 53-1
Call-Sign : WGFL-DT (CBS Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 28-1, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #. 

Your ZIP Code : 32606
Channel # : 53-2
Call-Sign : WGFL-DT (MyNetworkTV Affliate)
Description of Problem: Guide displays this station and I am receiving signal strength but no A/V. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station as 28-2, and AntennaWeb confirms that channel #. 




Your ZIP Code : 32606
Channel # : 51-1
Call-Sign : WOGX-DT (Fox Affliate)
Description of Problem: 771 Message. Guide displays this station but I am not receiving any signal strength. My TV's built in OTA HD tuner receives this station perfectly.


----------



## gusbuf (Aug 20, 2006)

rabi said:


> gusbuf,
> With my TERK HDTVa antenna or the Zenith Silver Sensor, I have no problem bringing in anything except 2.1(39.1) WGRZ-DT...Keep getting ext 771...
> 
> Everything else comes in except 17.1-17.3(43.1-43.3) WNED-DT because it's in 180degree direction...
> ...


Hello Rabi. I am glad to hear that you are not experiencing the same problems as me. It gives me a glimmer of hope. I have a Silver Sensor for my bedroom LCD TV, and it works great. For my main HDTV, I have a very good antenna, a Terrestrial Digital DB4, which I got from Solid Signal.com. When using my TV's tuner, I get all channels perfectly, even the WNED channels. Do you know anyone else in this area with or without problems? I am curious how others in the Buffalo, NY market are making out with their HR20 OTA tuners.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

mikeny said:


> I'm glad you guys are happy to get back 11.1/11.2. I enjoyed playing with my son with The Tube on tonight in the background.
> 
> magellanmtb,
> 
> ...


How are you guys with the signal strength on 11-1?....I am getting a picture now, but lots of pixellation and freezing, no such problem with OTA HD channels 2,4,5,9....what antenna orientation do you use for 11-1 and the others?


----------



## cracker00 (Dec 14, 2006)

Zip Code: 14043
Channel #'s: 4.1, 29-2
Call Sign's: WIVB-DT, WUTV-DT
Problem: 771 - they will come in briefly and then pop-out
Both come in no problem when the antenna is plugged in directly to the TV.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Zip Code: 70801 - Baton Rouge
Channel #'s: 33-1
Call Sign's: WVLA-DT
Problem: 771

I am still getting the 771 message on my HR20


----------



## archesdrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Identified OTA Problems:

Market Area: Grand Junction CO
Zip Code: 81505

Call Sign: KFQX-DT
Channel: 4.1
Affiliate: FOX
Problem: Does not appear in guide

Call Sign: KREY-DT
Channel: 4.3
Affiliate: CBS
Problem: Does not appear in guide

Call Sign: KJCT-SD
Channel: 8.2
Affiliate: ABC
Problem: Does not appear in guide

Call sign: KRMJ-DT
Channel: 17-1
Affililiate: PBS
Problem: Does not appear in guide

Antennaweb.org info is not at all up to date.


----------



## jedster (Sep 20, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 89113
Channel # : 3-1, 3-2
Call-Sign : KVBC-DT (NBC affiliate)
Description of Problem: Tuner fails to find signal. (I receive this channel with my Sony SXRD, my HR10-250, and my Vbox ATSC tuner. So the signal -- while not great -- is good enough that the HR-20 should be working. Oh, my H-20 also receives it fine.)


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

San Francisco 2-1 KTVU is finally fixed for HR20s as of sometime last night. Apparently, you don't even have to a re-setup. I had kept its listing in my guide while watching it via the WCBS NY work-around. This morning, I just clicked on the correct guide listing, and there it was, right where it belongs.


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

Once i get OTA hooked up is there anything else I need to do with regard to the receiver set up menu? Or will it just work? Do I need to do a Red button reset? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## jsnable (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, no setup required. I had just found out about the WCBS workaround yesterday but thought I would try the Sugar Bowl on 2-1 before going that route. No problems, except for the fact that the Fiesta Bowl set a very high bar for entertaining games...

Jay



Spoffo said:


> San Francisco 2-1 KTVU is finally fixed for HR20s as of sometime last night. Apparently, you don't even have to a re-setup. I had kept its listing in my guide while watching it via the WCBS NY work-around. This morning, I just clicked on the correct guide listing, and there it was, right where it belongs.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Harrisburg/Lancaster, PA area - 

WITF - 33.1 shows up although WITF only has a HDTV signal on 33.3. Not sure where this 33.1 is coming from. No 33.1 found using the TV's ATSC tuner. Also, the 33.3 signal is barely watchable (severely pixelated) on the HR20, although 33.3 comes in fine with my TV's ATSC tuner.

WHTM - 27.1 is sometimes pixelated on the HR20 although it comes in fine with the TV's HD tuner.

WLYH - 15.1 won't display on my HR20 although this station comes in fine with my TV's ATSC tuner. I get 771 on my HR20 on this tuner.

I've noticed that a few signals on the that sometimes cut out (may be over driven) into my TV's HD tuner come out perfectly (no cut out) n my HR20. It appears the tuner for the TV is better and more sensitive than the HR20's dual tuners.

Also, not sure if others are seeing this but the two HD OTA tuners in my HR20 show different signal strengths on some OTA channels. For example, one will show 55% and the other shows 43%. Does the HR20 know automatically to use the best OTA signal?

BTW.. the TV is a Panasonic 42" plasma (42PX60U).

Thanks.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

..sorry, my zip code is 17022.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Atlanta - 30303

WUPA is now available on 43.1
WPBA on 30.1 is still getting 771


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

sgrimiss - 

Go to Menu/help & setup/setup and select "antenna Setup." 

It will lead you through some screens where you input your zip code and it then downloads the OTA guide & tuning info for that market. Then you click "edit station list" and it gives you a list of all the local digital stations you might be receiving. There's a signal meter there to let you see which ones you are, in fact, getting a good signal on. You can then scroll thru the list of stations to select which of these you want to receive.

Then you're done with the setup and you can exit that.

As a last step, go to the favorites list you use as your main menu and edit it to add the OTA stations you just activated so you can see their guide info and tune them.

After that, they're seamlessly integrated into your guide just like the sat channels. (Of course, if you have a marginal signal and it fades, or if DTV has another massive screwup of their OTA tuning data like the one we just experienced, you'll be introduced to the infamous 771 black screen of death.)


----------



## sgrimess (Nov 15, 2006)

thanks spoffo


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

I'm deleting this request as the software update 0x115 has FIXED the problem 

That and I don't want them to change something that would break it again.


----------



## bobinyuma (Aug 29, 2006)

Your ZIP Code : 85364

Channel # : 9.1
Call-Sign : Kecy-DT (fox) 
Description of Problem: Fixed, all works well

Channel # : 9.2
Call-Sign : Kecy-DT (abc) 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; No signal, nothing (

Channel # : 9.3
Call-Sign : Kece-DT (telemundo) 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; No signal, nothing


Channel # : 11.1
Call-Sign : kwst-DT (nbc) 
Description of Problem: has good guide data and signal is 98-100, but no picture or sound...when I hit record and go watch it, it is there??? *(oddly enought, I cannot watch live tv, only recorded)


----------



## jcrandall (Jun 18, 2004)

Zip 48867 Flint MI DMA
WDCP (analog 35 Digital 15?) sub channels 1-4
Still gives error 771 with no picture - other TV tuners receive it ok.


----------



## La Push Commercial Codman (Jan 5, 2007)

Well guys, my local hi definition stations are coming in on DirecTV HR20-700 HD DVR unit. NO BLACK SCREEN OR BUGS. NO FREEZE UP EITHER. GOT A GOOD MACHINE. PLUGGED INTO A SURGE PROTECTOR.. SOFTWARE UPGRADE 0X10B DIRECTV UPGRADE.. GOT HD STATIONS
1# KGET UHF 17--- NBC, KGET HDCH.17-1 NBCHD, KGET HDCH17-2 CWHD BAKERSFIELD 2# KERO UHF 23---ABC, KERO HDCH.23-1 ABCHD, Bakersfield, Ca
3# KMPH NO UHF-------, KMPHDT, HDCH.26-1-FOXHD-FRESNO, Ca
4# KBAK UHF 29---CBS, KBAK HDCH.29-1 CBSHD, BAKERSFIELD, CA
5# KUVI UHF 45--MY45, KUVI HDCH.45-1 MY45, BAKERSFIELD, CA
6# KBFX UHF 58--FOX, KBAK HDCH.58-2 FOXHD-BAKERSFIELD, CA
7# KTFF UHF 61--FUTUR, KTFF HDCH.61-1 FUTURHD-PORTERVILLE, CA
8# KTFF ---------------------KTFF HDCH.61-2 WORSHIP CH-PORTERVILLE, CA

There you go, all high definition channels:hurah: and no freeze up, perfect quality local free hd stations...


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Does anyone know when D* will have wbbm 2-1 ota chicago working?


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

Darn! Here we go again!.....................

I thought they fixed the New Orleans OTA local problem. It worked fine for the last few days.

4-1 comes in fine

BUT, now I am getting the 

"searching for signal message" on:
8-1
26-1
38-1
49-1
54-1

OTA hooked straight to my Samsung TV works perfect


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> Darn! Here we go again!.....................
> 
> I thought they fixed the New Orleans OTA local problem. It worked fine for the last few days.
> 
> ...


They still work for me. I did notice some signal fluctuations the past 2 days with the weather, but all are still locked and loaded for me.....try waiting 5 seconds for the signal to lock, I had a 771 on 49-4, but it locked after 5 seconds and has been fine.


----------



## ChicagoJerry (Dec 15, 2006)

mridan said:


> Does anyone know when D* will have wbbm 2-1 ota chicago working?


I"m wondering the same thing. Hopefully before the Superbowl.

Any info on this Earl??


----------



## stogie5150 (Feb 21, 2006)

Tiger Tony said:


> Darn! Here we go again!.....................
> 
> I thought they fixed the New Orleans OTA local problem. It worked fine for the last few days.
> 
> ...


Mine's still alright too Tony, except I lost 13-1,13-2,13-3 from Biloxi. All the New Orleans HD locals are alright. I DID notice that they fixed the ID on 13-3 (which is the Tube), but in doing so I think they messed up the info again...


----------



## Tiger Tony (Dec 16, 2006)

say-what said:


> They still work for me. I did notice some signal fluctuations the past 2 days with the weather, but all are still locked and loaded for me.....try waiting 5 seconds for the signal to lock, I had a 771 on 49-4, but it locked after 5 seconds and has been fine.


Thanks Say-What and Stogie,

I tried all afternoon to get the local HD channels to lock in. I even tried several different location and positions with my antenna, I swaped cables, checked all connections. In ever case the OTA worked when it was hooked straight to the TV but not via the HR20 except of course for channel 4-1. I convinced myself that it was the HR20 and not something I was doing.

Right after I made my origiunal post, I turned the TV off and headed to Loyola for a concert. I just returned, read your posts check the TV and........Would you beleive it, I now pull in all the local HD OTA without a problem.

All is well now! :hurah:


----------



## sansabar (Dec 17, 2006)

Zip: 31601 (Tallahassee Market)
Channel#: 40.1/40-2
Call-Sign: WTWC-DT (NBC) 
Description of Problem: Program Guide is there; No signal - 771 error
Notes : Receives well on the H10. Receive all local HDs on the H10 - HR20 has dropped 40-1 & 40-2.


----------



## jimsim0812 (Dec 16, 2006)

zip38018 Memphis market
channels 3-1, 5-1, 10-1, 24-1
WREG, WMCT, WKNO, WPTY
771 message, program guide is there but no signal

I have reset and reinstalled numerous times to no avail. I can get 13-1, 30-1, and 50-1 with no problems. I can also get all locals OTA on my H10.


----------



## Bajanjack (Oct 22, 2006)

Certainly not a major problem, but I am curious- on channel 11-1 (WPIXDT) here in New Jersey I am able to now get the channel, and the picture is fine, but when I check the signal meter, it says "not acquired".....all other OTA channels i get in show the signal strenth. I have reset the OTA channels and nothing changes....this happening to anyone else?


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Zip Code: 70801 - Baton Rouge
Channel #'s: 33-1
Call Sign's: WVLA-DT
Problem: 771 - however, I am getting guide data and signal strength on the meter is over 90% . This is different as before I was getting 0 on the meters
This is on the HR20
I am missing HD NFL playoffs today because of this since 33-1 is the NBC HD channel so I am not happy

I am still getting the 771 message on my HR20


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Is there anyone in the Baton Rouge, LA area picking up 33-1 on there HR-20 or is everyone still having problems. I see the New Orleans channels are fixed. I tried a red button reset and a off air antenna setup again but to no avail.


----------



## sjso395 (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey Earl, was wondering if you were going to start a new thread (maybe Take 3) since some of the channels on here have been fixed? But some people are still having problems so it may be easier to keep track of what channels are not fixed. Or maybe just to clean up a little. Just curious.


----------



## jalferes (Sep 24, 2006)

zip = 02540
ch = wlcw - 28.1 providence, RI
it is in the guide - but no signal 
fine on my 2 hr-10's


----------



## BeoWulf1017 (Jan 7, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 3-1 
Call-Sign : KSANDT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 6-1 
Call-Sign : KIDYDT (FOX)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal

Your ZIP Code : 76903 (San Angelo, TX)
Channel # : 8-1 
Call-Sign : KLSTDT (CBS)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, 100% signal


Antennaweb.org search results for San Angelo:
* green - uhf KIDY-DT 6.1 FOX SAN ANGELO TX 323° 11.6 19 
* green - uhf KSAN-DT 16.1 NBC SAN ANGELO TX 348° 12.4 16 
* red - vhf KLST-DT 11.1 CBS SAN ANGELO TX 336° 3.5 11


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

Directv will be installing a HR20 for on Jan 28, but after reading that the OTA tuners stilll aren't working for everyone I'm a bit leary. Here in Durham NC, I need the tuners for the CBS and FOX affils. Can anyone in the Raleigh-Durham area confirm DTV has resolved the OTA issues? If it's still a problem I may tell them to forget it and just use my HR10-250.


----------



## Rocketj (Jan 8, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 19-1 
Call-Sign : WHOIDT (ABC)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error 

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 19-2 
Call-Sign : WHOIDT2
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 25-1 (NBC) 
Call-Sign : WEEKDT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 25-2 
Call-Sign : WEEKDT2
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 47-1 (PBS)
Call-Sign : WTVPDT
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 47-2 
Call-Sign : WTVPDT2
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

Your ZIP Code : 61704 (Bloomington, IL)
Channel # : 47-3 
Call-Sign : WTVPDT3
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error

My CBS and FOX stations are coming in fine using the OTA. The PBS and NBC stations worked with old HR10 DVR and using TV tuner. ABC used to come in some nights but never comes in with this tuner.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WRDC 28.2 (27.2 digital channel before converting back to analog #)
zip 27701 Ral-Durham NC

This channel says searching for signal 771.
The 28.1 works and if you check the signal meter 28.2 has a signal.


Tried to reset the antenna setup and is still not working.

They added WYDO 14.1 to the guide in the Greenville NC market.
Still missing 
WITN DT3 7.3
WPXU 35.4


----------



## dogger01 (May 24, 2004)

Zip - 02370 
Market - Boston
Channel - 5-2 WCVB

All other OTA channels work perfect but when I try to tune into this multicasted channel it does not come in. This channel is just a weather map with audio in the background. I currently have 2 HR20 and it does not work on both. I also have a HR10 and it works on that reciever. 

Also after tuning into that channel when I try to just do a channel advance the next channel will not tune in and it still has 5-2 info in info bar. I have to go into the guide and choose another channel that way.


----------



## jediphish (Dec 4, 2005)

Your ZIP Code : 35242
Market: Birmingham, AL

Channel # : 40-2
Call-Sign : WJSU-DT 
Description of Problem: Channel not received, even though 40-1 is received, and 40-2 is received using other equipment

Channel # : 68-2
Call-Sign : WABM-DT
Description of Problem: sub-channel not received during OTA setup and not showing in guide, even though 68-1 is received, and 68-2 is received using other equipment

Channel # : 21-2
Call-Sign : WTTO-DT
Description of Problem: sub-channel not received during OTA setup and not showing in guide, even though 21-1 was detected during OTA setup, and 21-2 is received using other equipment

Channel # : 21-1
Call-Sign : WTTO-DT
Description of Problem: getting 771 message when trying to watch 21-1. Can receive 21-1 just fine with HR10-250 and built-in TV tuners.


----------



## caeboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Here is what I am seeing.

Problems in Norman, OK 73072

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 14-2, 14-3, 14-4, 14-5
Call-Sign: KTBO-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note 14-1 is present in the guide and tunable)

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 25-2
Call-Sign: KOKH-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note 25-1 is present in the guide and tunable)

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 34-2
Call-Sign: KOCB-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note 34-1 is present in the guide and tunable)

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 30-1
Call-Sign: KTUZ-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna 

ZIP Code: 73072 
Channel #: 62-4
Call-Sign: KOPX-DT 
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide, Present and tunable on H20 connected to the same antenna (note: 62-1, 62-2, and 62-3 is present in the guide and tunable)


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Zip code: 11720

Channels: All "local" digital ch's

Description of problem: 

Problem 1: No "local" OTA digital channels show up in the guide. I do get OTA digital stations in results for seaches.

Problem 2: Using the channel up/down feature of the box does not tune to any OTA digital channels. Entering them manually does allow them to come in.

I went through the OTA antenna setup twice, including cycling the power to try and get this to work.


----------



## peesb (Jan 8, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 70810 Baton Rouge, LA
Channel # : 33-1
Call-Sign : WVLADT (NBC)
Description of Problem: Always says "searching for signal"

I have an HR10-250 and this is breaking all of my season passes. If I rescan, I get a second "33-1" called "WVLA-DT" that I can tune to. This extra channel does not have any guide data mapped to it however so I can't record anything.

For what it's worth, I know two other people locally with the HR10-250 and they have the same issue.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

Earl: Should we start a (take 3)?


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

xarxa said:


> Your ZIP Code : 93720 - Fresno, CA
> Channel # : 18-1, 18-2 (shown on HR20 as 40-1, 40-2)
> Call-Sign : KVPT-DT
> Description of Problem: 771
> ...


Well, I came home tonight to the wonderful surprise of Fresno, CA PBS channels 18.1 and 18.2 on my HR20 in my guide. Looks like D* fixed this remapping issue. I didn't have to reset the OTA channels or anything. They just appeared in my guide and they both work like a charm!

Thanks D*!


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

Atlanta: 30345

WUPA was mapped to 43-1 before Elvis. After Elvis, it's now incorrecctly mapped to 69-1 again.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

WRAZDT2 28.2 The Tube

Ral-Durham NC 27701

The channel is still get 771 message. The channel is getting a signal on the meter.


Also missing WITNDT3 7.3
Washington NC 27889
This is not even showing in the Guide.


----------



## RMSko (Aug 23, 2006)

Bajanjack said:


> Certainly not a major problem, but I am curious- on channel 11-1 (WPIXDT) here in New Jersey I am able to now get the channel, and the picture is fine, but when I check the signal meter, it says "not acquired".....all other OTA channels i get in show the signal strenth. I have reset the OTA channels and nothing changes....this happening to anyone else?


I'm also in NJ, but my channel 11-1 DOES show a signal strength, although the signal is a slight bit weaker than some of the major networks.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Getting a signal now on WFXI-DT Fox 8 Greenville Washington New Bern NC 27889

But no picture, just 771 message.
Signal is 58% getting other channels with less signal.


I wish Directv would enable ota scanning atleast this way we could watch are missing channels.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

DMA: Des Moines, IA

Missing Channels:

13-2 WHO-DT2 Weather Radar
23-1 KCWI-DT CW Network
56-1 KDMI-DT
34-1 KEFB-TV Some Religious Channel 

Good Channels:

5-1 WOI (ABC)
8-1 KCCI (CBS)
8-2 KCCI Weather Summary
11-1 KDINHD (PBS)
11-2 KDINSD1 (PBS)
13-1 WHO-DT (NBC)
17-1 KDSM HD (FOX)
17-2 KDSM DT (Fox the Tube)


----------



## badit11 (Oct 17, 2006)

After Ox115

St. Louis MO, 63119

4-1 KMOV-DT (CBS) receiving fine

2-1 KTVI-DT (FOX)
5-1 KSDK-DT (NBC)
5-2 KSDK-DT (NBC Weather)
9-1 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-2 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-3 KETC-DT (PBS)
9-4 lKETC-DT (PBS)
11-1 KPLR-DT (CW)
11-2 KPLR-DT (THE TUBE)
30-1 KDNL-DT (ABC)
46-1 WRBU-DT (MNT)

All other channels in guide, Panasonic Plasma TV tuner picks them up but HR20 "NOT ACQUIRED" 0 signal strength. Attic mounted antenna, less than 7 miles from all towers.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

ZIP Code: 32571
Channel #: 5-2
Call-Sign: WKRGDT
Description of Problem: Doppler subchannel not in guide, unavailable.

Mobile/Pensacola DMA


----------



## Coffey77 (Nov 12, 2006)

ChicagoJerry said:


> I"m wondering the same thing. Hopefully before the Superbowl.
> 
> Any info on this Earl??


2.1 has never been strong. Also, 2 on D* HD hasn't been good either. It's probably the worst HD Local quality out there.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

x115 via Elvis

Still no go on 3-1 and 3-2 (digital channel 2) in Grand Rapids, MI.

All the other OTA still seem ok.


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Success! Elvis has fixed WPBA-DT 30-1 in Atlanta. Previously the channel would give the 771 error even at high signal strengths. I re-ran the antenna setup after downloading x115 and the channel now works fine.


----------



## dervari (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll have to try it. I saw 69-1 was remapped to 43-1 after I re-ran the setup.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Zip code 75002
DFW locals

New problem, with 0x115 software

Channel # 49.1
Callsign KSTRDT

Problem: channel shows up in channel list as 99.1 when editing off air channels, but in correct position for 49.1
Signal strength shows 95-100
Channel in guide as 99.1; when selected just get black screen.


----------



## Rocketj (Jan 8, 2007)

f300v10 said:


> Success! Elvis has fixed WPBA-DT 30-1 in Atlanta. Previously the channel would give the 771 error even at high signal strengths. I re-ran the antenna setup after downloading x115 and the channel now works fine.


Did you remove them first then set them backup or just run through the initial setup again?

Thanks!


----------



## Hootermancs (Dec 18, 2006)

ZIP Code : 50523
Channel # : 13-2
Call-Sign : WHO-DT (Doppler)
Description of Problem: Missing From Guide; Can get it with built in tv tuner no problem


----------



## f300v10 (Feb 11, 2005)

Rocketj said:


> Did you remove them first then set them backup or just run through the initial setup again?
> 
> Thanks!


I can't remember the exact name of the menu option, but I did clear or reset off-air channels first, then re-ran the 'initial' antenna setup.


----------



## banthes (Oct 3, 2006)

78363
KIII-DT 8.1 Corpus Christi
Does not show up in listings


----------



## MrBill64 (Aug 3, 2006)

DMA Albany, NY
Zip Code Used 12207
The following stations are STILL MISSING from the guide in my HR20 after downloading 115 but ARE PRESENT in the guide through my H20:

13-3/ Channel 12 WNYT-DT (Doppler Radar), Albany, NY
55-2/ Channel 50 WYPX-DT (Qubo), Amsterdam, NY 
55-3/ Channel 50 WYPX-DT (Worship), Amsterdam, NY 
55-4/ Channel 50 WYPX-DT (Faith), Amsterdam, NY


----------



## Osmani (Dec 20, 2006)

38139, tuning very sporadically on some channels; 771, all channels, wmc, whbq, wreg, wkno, wpty, etc. all subchannels on 3,5,10,13,24,30,40 and 50.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

Zip: 50212

DMA: Des Moines, IA

Missing From Guide:

13-2 WHO-DT2 

23-1 KCWI-DT

34-1 KEFB-TV

56-1 KDMI-DT


----------



## abruns (Dec 15, 2006)

79904 
Missing 14-2 
KFOX Severe weather channel


----------



## boilerjt (Jan 12, 2007)

Your ZIP Code : 55901 (Rochester, MN)
Channel # : 47-1
Call-Sign : KXLT-DT (FOX)
Description of Problem: Channels and programming list shows in guide but no A/V on channel; 771 error, no signal (80% Signal on my Samsung HL-S6187W HDTV)


----------



## betheballdanny (Dec 18, 2006)

Chicago 60607
WBBMDT 2-1 and WLSDT 7-1: Both offair tuners show signal strength of "not acquired". Viewing channel shows 771 error.

WFLDDT 32-1 Off-Air Tuner 1: Fluctuates between "Not Acquired" (it's normally this) and 100%. Offair tuner 2: fluctuates between "Not Acquired" and 27%.

WBBMDT has always been like this. WFLDDT has recently started having this problem (it messed up my recording of 24 last night because of it). WLSDT just started exhibiting this behavior. It seems like my HR20 is getting worse. I don't think it's the 0x119 update because I downloaded it after 24 last night. It may have affected WLSDT (7-1), but not WFLDDT (32-1).

It's a bit snowy tonight in Chicago, but I can see both the Sears Tower and Hancock Centre thru my living room window, so it's not the weather causing this right now.

Plus, if I unplug the offair connection from my HR20 and connect it directly to my TV, all channels work perfectly. I repeated this a few times, without ever seeing it successfully on my HR20.

Suggestions? I've been told by D* support to reset everything on my HR20, but I still have to tape everything off of my HR20 onto video cassette. At this point, I'm thinking about scrapping the HR20 and going with rabbit ears and a VCR. I'm basically using this setup anyway. :-(


----------



## 97xu92 (Feb 12, 2007)

Zip: 26505 (Morgantown, WV)

DMA: Pittsburgh, PA/Friendsville, MD/Morgantown, WV

Call: WNPBDT

Channel #'s- 24-1, 24-2, 24-3, 24-4 

Problem: are not listed as part of this market (the station is in Morgantown)


DMA: Clarksburg/Weston, WV

WNPBDT (Morgantown)

Channel # - 24-4

Problem: Missing from guide data


----------



## bret4 (Nov 22, 2006)

Zip 06751 (Hartford, CT DMA)

Call: WFSB

Channel # 3.3

Problem: Not listed in guide/ No guide data


----------



## lionsfan (Jan 19, 2007)

Las Vegas, Channel 3-1,3-2 KVBC-NBC shows in guide no siginal, 33-1-CW shows in guide as 99-1 no picture or sound


----------



## rahchgo (Feb 2, 2007)

Location: Chicago, IL 60612
Channel: 2-1
ID: WBBM-DT
Problem: Shows in channel guide. No signal. 771 message. 

HR10 recently replaced by HR20 recieved strong signal on the same cable and antenna. Hughes HTL-HD with rabbit ears can receive 2-1.


----------



## pissedashell (Jun 14, 2007)

ZIP: 22902
Channels:
WAHU-CA 27
WVAW-LD 16.1
WCAV 19

Problem: Channels not listed


----------



## David HDDX (Jan 18, 2007)

Allentown [Bethlehem] Easton (N of PHILLY)

18017

69-3 WFMZ-DT HD--- I repeat HD!

also 39-1, 39-3, 39-4 guide descriptions are innaccurate; HD when no HD and vice versa, etc. Talked to engineer at station and I quote: "I understand your frustration with our listings I have been trying to get the service that supplies them strait for some time. They cant seem to understand that our HD/ digital programs are the same as our analog 39. I will continue this effort."

Maybe DTV can light a fire.

I pay DTV money.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

Washington Greenville New Bern NC Market
zip 27889
Ch 2.1 WUND DT1
CH 2.2 WUND DT2
CH 2.3 WUND DT3
CH 2.4 WUND DT4
CH 2.5 WUND DT5
DIGITAL CH 20

Get searching for signal on HR20, but on tv tuner get full signal.


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Zip Code 50401
Channel 3-2
Call-Sign KIMT-SD
Description of Problem 
Missing from Guide

Also Channels 24-1 KYINHD and 24-2 KYINSD1 sometimes says Searching for signal but at the same time I can watch them through my TV Tuner and they are just fine.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

On July 1, KVIE (PBS) 6 in Sacramento starting simulcasting it's NTSC analog channel on 6.1.

Prior to July 1, KVIE 6.1 was the PBS national HD feed.

Guide data is being displayed incorrectly.


----------

